# Seguimento Sul - Maio 2018



## Davidmpb (1 Mai 2018 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Mai 2018 às 09:31)

Bom dia ,
Monchique 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 7,6°C
Atual de 11,5°C
73% HR 
.......
Dados da app Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mai 2018 às 12:47)

Bom dia,
Maio começou frio e com nevoeiro que levantou a meio da manhã e deu lugar ao céu limpo. 
Mínima de *3,8ºC*.
___________
Agora, cenário completamente diferente com instabilidade.
Célula a SUL/SE. Há pouco o cenário era este:




Agora mesmo:





De vez em quando caem uns pingos bem grossos. Estão *15,1ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mai 2018 às 19:04)

Boas,
Tarde de primavera muito agradável, excelente para um passeio! 
Algumas fotos do passeio de hoje:
Rio com um caudal normal para a altura, no ano passado por esta altura já estava quase seco.












Entretanto, ainda se desenvolveu uma célula que deixou uns pingos...








E por fim, no Rio lá andavam uns patinhos a passear 




___________
Máx: *19,7ºC*
Min: *3,8ºC*

Tatual: *17,2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (1 Mai 2018 às 19:44)

Dados hoje de Monchique 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 15,8°C
Atual de 11,2°C
71% HR 
APP da netatmo 
..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mai 2018 às 22:31)

Boas,
Últimos dias mais parecem de fim de Fevereiro, e hoje até com alguma geada aqui nas redondezas, a partir de quinta feira as temperaturas vão recuperar para valores mais normais para a época.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mai 2018 às 00:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Tarde de primavera muito agradável, excelente para um passeio!
> Algumas fotos do passeio de hoje:
> Rio com um caudal normal para a altura, no ano passado por esta altura já estava quase seco.
> ...


Um privilégio ter esta paisagem magnífica às portas de casa! Pena as abetardas "pastarem" mais para sul, uma meia dúzia delas ficava mesmo bem nestas fotos...


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2018 às 10:02)

Bom dia 
A caminho de Monchique no Alfa 
Mínima de 8,0°C
Atual de 13,4°C
69% HR 
........
Dados da app da Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mai 2018 às 15:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Um privilégio ter esta paisagem magnífica às portas de casa! Pena as abetardas "pastarem" mais para sul, uma meia dúzia delas ficava mesmo bem nestas fotos...


Boas,
É verdade!  Costumam andar junto ao local por onde passei mas ontem não foi o caso, andavam mesmo lá mais para longe. 
____________
O dia segue com céu muito nublado mas sem chuva. A manhã foi fresca e se não fossem as nuvens certamente haveria grandes condições para geada. 
Mínima de *2,9ºC*

Tatual: *13,4ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mai 2018 às 20:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> É verdade!  Costumam andar junto ao local por onde passei mas ontem não foi o caso, andavam mesmo lá mais para longe.
> ____________
> O dia segue com céu muito nublado mas sem chuva. A manhã foi fresca e se não fossem as nuvens certamente haveria grandes condições para geada.
> ...


Nunca vi nenhuma ao vivo, tenho de ir ao Alentejo fazer um "safari" um destes dias...  Mas eventualmente terei mais sorte pela zona de Castro Verde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mai 2018 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e uma valente alergia sei lá, ontem bati os 39ºC, os olhos mais parecem ser dum bêbado. 

Máxima: 17.7ºC
mínima: 8.5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mai 2018 às 21:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Nunca vi nenhuma ao vivo, tenho de ir ao Alentejo fazer um "safari" um destes dias...  Mas eventualmente terei mais sorte pela zona de Castro Verde.


Em qualquer local do Alentejo tens essa sorte.   Aqui no Alto Alentejo, grande parte dos campos são ocupados pelo gado.


----------



## Agreste (2 Mai 2018 às 22:51)

vigilância para os dias 9-10-11... vento fraco de leste e possívelmente a primeira noite tropical. Os automáticos ainda não estão a apanhar a subida de temperaturas. Entrará uma massa subtropical vinda do atlântico com ISO -7 ou -8 a 500HPa.

Bem sei que as projeções apontam para um verão fraco e instável... mas estamos a entrar numa altura do ano crítica para incêncios florestais.


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2018 às 23:33)

Boa noite ,
Dia de céu nublado 
Máxima de 15,8°C
Atual de 11°C
77% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Mai 2018 às 08:07)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 9,0°C
Atual de 11,4°C
80% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Mai 2018 às 14:33)

Boas,
Ambiente algo fresco 
Algumas nuvens a cobrir o sol 
19,7°C
61% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (3 Mai 2018 às 18:49)

Eu a pensar que ia aproveitar os próximos dias para bronzear


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mai 2018 às 20:48)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou fresco e com algum nevoeiro disperso, a tarde foi marcada por cumulus e nuvens altas. Notável a subida da temperatura e agora já deverá estabilizar em valores normais para a época.





Parecem ser restos de uma nuvem lenticular:




__________
Máx: *22,2ºC*
Min: *5,1ºC*

Tatual: *16,3ºC*


----------



## joselamego (3 Mai 2018 às 21:37)

Boa noite ,
Manhã de céu limpo 
Tarde com nuvens 
Máxima de 20,0°C
Atual de 12,3°C
80% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (4 Mai 2018 às 08:39)

Bom dia,
Manhã de muito vento até agora por Cuba...
Actuais 12.8ºC / 63% HR / Vmed 45km/h NE / 1012hPa


----------



## joselamego (4 Mai 2018 às 08:56)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 10,6°C
Atual de 14,9°C
61% HR 
1013 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mai 2018 às 18:37)

Boas,
Praia do cavoeiro
Concelho de Lagoa 
20°C
61% HR 





























Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2018 às 21:37)

Boa Noite,
A manhã  foi bastante ventosa, vento de Nordeste a fazer das suas por esta zona. Ao longo do dia foi diminuindo de intensidade e a tarde foi agradável.
O Alentejo e a primavera :








________
Máx: *21,9ºC*
Min: *8,3ºC*

Tatual: *14,1ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mai 2018 às 21:42)

Ecofest em Olhão.

https://maisalgarve.pt/noticias/regionais/11361-olhao-quinta-de-marim-ecofest-2018

Já tinha feito, a inscrição para ir observar camaleões à noite mesmo xaroupado lá vou eu.  

@joralentejano , essas imagens devem dar uns belos espirros.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2018 às 21:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @joralentejano , essas imagens devem dar uns belos espirros.


A mim não me faz diferença porque não tenho alergias! Sorte...


----------



## joselamego (4 Mai 2018 às 21:53)

Pôr de sol 
Carvoeiro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Mai 2018 às 22:36)

Simplesmente maravilhoso  é tão bom ver o nosso querido Alentejo assim rejuvenescido 


joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> A manhã  foi bastante ventosa, vento de Nordeste a fazer das suas por esta zona. Ao longo do dia foi diminuindo de intensidade e a tarde foi agradável.
> O Alentejo e a primavera :
> 
> ...



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2018 às 23:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Simplesmente maravilhoso  é tão bom ver o nosso querido Alentejo assim rejuvenescido
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


É verdade, se não tivesse chovido nada disto existia. Estas flores todas para quem tem alergias é mau mas as paisagens estão magníficas.  É aproveitar para fotografar porque daqui para a frente, como é normal, os campos vão ficando menos verdes e floridos!!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2018 às 23:45)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Praia do cavoeiro
> Concelho de Lagoa
> 20°C
> ...


Estas fotos já "cheiram" a verão! 



joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> A manhã  foi bastante ventosa, vento de Nordeste a fazer das suas por esta zona. Ao longo do dia foi diminuindo de intensidade e a tarde foi agradável.
> O Alentejo e a primavera :
> 
> ...


Fabulosas! A primeira está brutalíssima!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2018 às 23:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Fabulosas! A primeira está brutalíssima!


Desta vez já se tem o gado como fundo, também. Não é ao vivo, como gostarias, mas pronto...
____________
A noite segue fresca com *10,1ºC*.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2018 às 23:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Desta vez já se tem o gado como fundo, também. Não é ao vivo, como gostarias, mas pronto...
> ____________
> A noite segue fresca com *10,1ºC*.


Serve!  Até apanhaste ali um passaroco também


----------



## joselamego (5 Mai 2018 às 11:02)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 13,8°C
Atual de 21,1°C
45% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Mai 2018 às 15:18)

Água é vida


joralentejano disse:


> É verdade, se não tivesse chovido nada disto existia. Estas flores todas para quem tem alergias é mau mas as paisagens estão magníficas.  É aproveitar para fotografar porque daqui para a frente, como é normal, os campos vão ficando menos verdes e floridos!!



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Mai 2018 às 18:39)

Boas,
Tarde com muitas nuvens 
Algumas muito carregadas a anunciar as trovoadas e os aguaceiros que amanhã devem vir...
Máxima de 23,1°C
Atual de 20,9°C
58% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2018 às 20:54)

Boa Noite,
Dia passado na zona do Alqueva, ambiente quente e com algumas nuvens, durante a tarde, a anunciar a instabilidade dos próximos dias. 
Alqueva, de manhã...




Em Moura...muitas nuvens foram surgindo ao longo da tarde...




Novamente durante a tarde, Rio Guadiana após a barragem com Moura ao fundo








Em Monsaraz:
















____________
Veremos se há alguma animação nos próximos dias.

Tatual: *18,6ºC*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Mai 2018 às 22:07)

Viva @joralentejano ! Então hoje andaste por estas paragens? A foto em Moura foi tirada no Jardim Dr. Santiago! Alqueva está, de facto, com muita água... custa a acreditar que até ao final de fevereiro, o cenário era assustador tal era a dimensão da seca que estávamos a atravessar! De resto, tarde bem quente, sem dúvida. Vim de viagem desde Castelo Branco, de onde saí por volta das 13:00 e quando cheguei a Moura, às 16:30, notei bastante mais calor do que lá em cima.
Espero que tenhas gostado da visita a Moura e que tenhas sido bem recebido!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2018 às 22:18)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Viva @joralentejano ! Então hoje andaste por estas paragens? A foto em Moura foi tirada no Jardim Dr. Santiago! Alqueva está, de facto, com muita água... custa a acreditar que até ao final de fevereiro, o cenário era assustador tal era a dimensão da seca que estávamos a atravessar! De resto, tarde bem quente, sem dúvida. Vim de viagem desde Castelo Branco, de onde saí por volta das 13:00 e quando cheguei a Moura, às 16:30, notei bastante mais calor do que lá em cima.
> Espero que tenhas gostado da visita a Moura e que tenhas sido bem recebido!


Sim, era uma região que nunca tinha visitado, apenas tinha ido uma vez a Monsaraz. Tudo melhorou significativamente e ainda bem. Adorei, terra fantástica, como aliás, toda a região e com tudo verde e florido ainda é mais.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2018 às 14:19)

Boas,
O dia começou fresco, a mínima foi de* 7,5ºC*.
Células já a rondar Portalegre, por aqui está assim para ENE. Muitas bigornas a surgir em todas as direções rapidamente.





*27,6ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mai 2018 às 14:48)

Boas,
Já se ouve trovoada por aqui e começa a chover.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2018 às 15:03)

Alguns roncos abafados das células a norte 

mesmo ambiente de trovoadas, estão* 28,4ºC *e 52% hr.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 15:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Já se ouve trovoada por aqui e começa a chover.


Pois, é da célula com ecos amarelos que está em Portalegre...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mai 2018 às 15:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, é da célula com ecos amarelos que está em Portalegre...


Há instantes:




Neste momento vão se ouvindo vários roncos


----------



## joselamego (6 Mai 2018 às 15:31)

Monchique 
Já caíram uns pingos 
0,2 mm 
Cúmulos 
Temperatura desceu de 26,1°C para 
22,2°C
61% HR 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Mai 2018 às 15:49)

Novo aguaceiro
0,6 mm acumulados
Ainda não há trovoada!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mai 2018 às 16:26)

*Reguengos, Evora, Portugal.*


----------



## pax_julia (6 Mai 2018 às 16:58)

Ambiente medonho sobre a cidade de Beja. Forte trovoada acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento. Ambiente abafado 24ºC


----------



## pax_julia (6 Mai 2018 às 16:59)

Ambiente medonho sobre a cidade de Beja. Forte trovoada acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento. Ambiente abafado 24ºC


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2018 às 16:59)

Neste momento...






Máxima de* 29,6ºC*

Agora estão *28,9ºC*


----------



## Bruno Palma (6 Mai 2018 às 17:08)

Vista para norte há cerca de 10 min


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2018 às 17:13)

Muitos trovões e acabo de ver um raio


----------



## vamm (6 Mai 2018 às 17:19)

Adormeci no sofá com céu limpo. Acordo e o céu está nublado e o radar cheio de pontos vermelhos 
O que é que se passa hoje?!


----------



## vamm (6 Mai 2018 às 17:28)

NE Ourique


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2018 às 17:29)

chove com intensidade


----------



## vamm (6 Mai 2018 às 17:38)

Roncos e “cordas d’água” em todo o quadrante NE-E


----------



## Walker (6 Mai 2018 às 17:39)

Perto de Aljustrel, vai lá vai!! Com cada estouro!


----------



## vamm (6 Mai 2018 às 17:55)

Começa a chover em Ourique e é com cada trovão


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2018 às 17:58)

Tarde perfeitamente normal típica de instabilidade primaveril no Alentejo, sem qualquer fenómeno a destacar para além das trovoadas e aguaceiros dispersos. 

Cuidado com certas previsões (probabilidade superiores a 50 %) colocadas na Internet de rajadas fortes e granizo de grande dimensão (até 2 a 3 centímetros) para esta tarde no Alentejo que, claro, não fazem qualquer sentido na forma como são feitas… Previsões alarmistas num dia em que não existem quaisquer avisos meteorológicos.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Mai 2018 às 17:58)

É disto que precisamos! Vale ouro esta convecção mesmo depois dos meses chuvosos que tivemos.

Estou em Albufeira e vejo grande torre a nordeste. Parece que vem a deslocar-se para oeste/ sudoeste.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2018 às 18:07)

fortíssima trovoada por Arronches! QUE DILÚVIO!!!!


----------



## vamm (6 Mai 2018 às 18:10)

A luz está num vai e vem constante. A cada relampago, lá se vai.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mai 2018 às 18:11)

Vão se ouvindo trovões para leste.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2018 às 18:13)

Célula brutal!!!! quantidade de água enorme que está a cair, e grandes relâmpagos e trovões. 
Avisos, 0, que vergonha!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Mai 2018 às 18:16)

Gerofil disse:


> Tarde perfeitamente normal típica de instabilidade primaveril no Alentejo, sem qualquer fenómeno a destacar para além das trovoadas e aguaceiros dispersos.
> 
> Cuidado com certas previsões (probabilidade superiores a 50 %) colocadas na Internet de rajadas fortes e granizo de grande dimensão (até 2 a 3 centímetros) para esta tarde no Alentejo que, claro, não fazem qualquer sentido na forma como são feitas… Previsões alarmistas num dia em que não existem quaisquer avisos meteorológicos.


Não estou para ouvir esta m****... Temos acumulados superiores a 10mm's numa hora em muitos locais. Se nao ha avisos foi porque o IPMA nao os lançou...

Enfim, estou farto de ouvir bocas... Palhaçada de fórum, felizmente está a dar as últimas lol


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Mai 2018 às 18:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Tarde perfeitamente normal típica de instabilidade primaveril no Alentejo, sem qualquer fenómeno a destacar para além das trovoadas e aguaceiros dispersos.
> 
> Cuidado com certas previsões (probabilidade superiores a 50 %) colocadas na Internet de rajadas fortes e granizo de grande dimensão (até 2 a 3 centímetros) para esta tarde no Alentejo que, claro, não fazem qualquer sentido na forma como são feitas… Previsões alarmistas num dia em que não existem quaisquer avisos meteorológicos.


Gerofil, vê lá o que o pessoal está a comentar e pensa um pouco...

E nao se esqueçam que temos poucos membros do Alentejo e o Alentejo é muito grande, já vi várias células com eco roxo...

Enfim, criticar é fácil


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mai 2018 às 18:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Célula brutal!!!! quantidade de água enorme que está a cair, e grandes relâmpagos e trovões.
> Avisos, 0, que vergonha!!


Muito escuro para esses lados... por aqui 2 trovões mais fortes e alguns relâmpagos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 18:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Célula brutal!!!! quantidade de água enorme que está a cair, e grandes relâmpagos e trovões.
> Avisos, 0, que vergonha!!


Tens ideia da quantidade de chuva que já caiu?


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2018 às 18:24)

ribeiros a enxurrar e continua a cair com força. As estações da zona, vão ficar à margem disto, ninguém vai ter noção daquilo que passou por aqui.
Saudades de uma trovoada destas, à antiga


----------



## joselamego (6 Mai 2018 às 18:27)

Monchique
céu a ficar muito escuro para os lados que vem de Ourique e Odemira
Deve vir carga!
22ºC
54% hr


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Mai 2018 às 18:32)

Gerofil disse:


> Tarde perfeitamente normal típica de instabilidade primaveril no Alentejo, sem qualquer fenómeno a destacar para além das trovoadas e aguaceiros dispersos.
> 
> Cuidado com certas previsões (probabilidade superiores a 50 %) colocadas na Internet de rajadas fortes e granizo de grande dimensão (até 2 a 3 centímetros) para esta tarde no Alentejo que, claro, não fazem qualquer sentido na forma como são feitas… Previsões alarmistas num dia em que não existem quaisquer avisos meteorológicos.


E já agora amigo, sabes ler? A previsão de granizo ate 2 a 3 centimetros era para AMANHA SEGUNDA FEIRA! Sabes ler?






Estou FARTINHO de andarem a mandar bocas neste fórum apesar de cada vez aparecer aqui menos...

Não me digam que isso é azia por estar com uma página com grande sucesso apesar de ter pouco tempo para isto agora?

Enfim, critiquem, façam melhor.

Para hoje tinha isto:






Compara a zona amarelo com o radar etc e vais ver que não andou longe da realidade...

Vocês mandaram embora o Stormy por estarem sempre a criticar, não digo que ele por vezes não exagerasse, mas as vossas críticas eram muito mais exageradas.

Uma camada de pessoal já saiu daqui e mais vão sair. Continuem assim se quiserem acabar com o fórum, estão no bom caminho.

Se me quiserem banir, estejam  à vontade.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2018 às 18:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tens ideia da quantidade de chuva que já caiu?


Certamente mais de 10mm em menos de meia hora...


----------



## joselamego (6 Mai 2018 às 18:38)

Monchique 
Ouço trovão 
Vem carga !!!!
1 foto ( lados de Portimão )
2 foto ( lados de Ourique e Odemira)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (6 Mai 2018 às 18:39)

joselamego disse:


> Monchique
> céu a ficar muito escuro para os lados que vem de Ourique e Odemira
> Deve vir carga!
> 22ºC
> 54% hr



Se prepara que o bicho vai pegar! 
Por Ourique já só chove e vê-se os roncos a seguir para SO.



Luso Meteo disse:


> E já agora amigo, sabes ler? A previsão de granizo ate 2 a 3 centimetros era para AMANHA SEGUNDA FEIRA! Sabes ler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na minha terra diz-se que vozes de burro não chegam ao céu e, pessoalmente, acho que vocês todos (no geral) levam as criticas de alguém que está atrás de um ecrã muito a sério. Se a pessoa tem bases de conhecimento e souber argumentar sobre o que critica, deem-lhe importância. Agora se for só para encher chouriços, mais vale chutar para canto e continuarmos como estamos. Não dêem demasiada importância a tudo o que vos dizem. Se acham que estão a trabalhar bem, continuem. É só o que eu tenho para dizer sobre essas guerras aqui: desnecessárias e sem conteudo nenhum.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2018 às 18:40)

Estremoz: ultima meia hora com intensa trovoada mas sem precipitação no solo (praticamente todas as descargas são entre-nuvens e não entre as nuvens e o solo).


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2018 às 18:40)

Célula de Estremoz está brutal!!


----------



## GoN_dC (6 Mai 2018 às 18:43)

Céu com um aspecto medonho. Ouvem-se roncos muito fortes ao longe.


----------



## joselamego (6 Mai 2018 às 19:16)

Uauuuuuuu
trovão
já ouço!
Aí vem ela!


----------



## joselamego (6 Mai 2018 às 19:21)

Já chove em Monchique 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (6 Mai 2018 às 19:27)

A Sul de Ourique a coisa está mesmo negra!







Monchique nem se vê daqui


----------



## joselamego (6 Mai 2018 às 19:27)

Trovão 
Chove 
20 °C
55% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Mai 2018 às 19:47)

Chove
1,2 mm acumulados
18,3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2018 às 19:56)

Hoje tivemos a primeira tarde de instabilidade convectiva primaveril típica no Alentejo em maio e em junho

Por volta das 17h20, a norte/nordeste de Estremoz e em deslocamento para sudoeste






Trovoada continua e persistente entre as 18h00 e as 19h00, quase sem precipitação... não detectei qualquer raio entre as nuvens e o solo.











Imagem de satélite às 19h00


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Mai 2018 às 20:00)

Beja com 8,4mm 
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-beja/


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2018 às 20:21)

Luso Meteo disse:


> E já agora amigo, sabes ler? A previsão de granizo ate 2 a 3 centimetros era para AMANHA SEGUNDA FEIRA! Sabes ler?



Tem razão, a previsão do mapa refere-se para amanhã... Esperemos que não se concretize porque poderia causar danos às culturas... Todos sabemos que estas intempéries são normais no Alentejo nos meses da primavera quando ocorre subida da temperatura; só não me lembro de granizo com 2 a 3 centímetros de diâmetro  (vivo no Alentejo há mais de 40 anos e nunca cá vi granizo desse tamanho).


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2018 às 20:25)

Boas,
Cá deixo, fotos da instabilidade hoje. 
As primeiras células que deram muitos e fortes trovões ( uma a norte e outra a sul) que acabaram por se unir dando um aguaceiro bem forte mas rápido...








A célula a norte que foi a mais potente e que deu maior número de descargas...




Radar, na altura:




Entretanto, lá foi crescendo outra e que deu a quantidade de água descomunal...
Só consegui fotos depois de ter passado...








Campos em certos sítios ficaram alagados:




A bela célula de Estremoz que referi aqui num post...












Por fim, restos da célula que por aqui passou...





Uma bela rega e claro um bom evento meteorológico. A ver, se aparece mais algo de relevante até terça!
__________
Refrescou bastante, estão neste momento *16,3ºC*.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Mai 2018 às 20:27)

Gerofil disse:


> Tem razão, a previsão do mapa refere-se para amanhã... Esperemos que não se concretize porque poderia causar danos às culturas... Todos sabemos que estas intempéries são normais no Alentejo nos meses da primavera quando ocorre subida da temperatura; só não me lembro de granizo com 2 a 3 centímetros de diâmetro  (vivo no Alentejo há mais de 40 anos e nunca cá vi granizo desse tamanho).


O Alentejo é muito grande. Tu vives em 0,00000001% do alentejo (isto foi um numero a sorte se calhar é menos) por não ter ocorrido não quer dizer que não possa ocorrer...

Eu também espero que não, mas analisando alguns parâmetros nos modelos não é de excluir. O mapa que fiz se calhar não é bem explicativo os 50% de probabilidade que pus é para a ocorrência de aguaceiro\trovoada e não para o granizo desse tamanho, que acredito que possa ocorrer mesmo assim.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Mai 2018 às 20:30)

Luso Meteo disse:


> O Alentejo é muito grande. Tu vives em 0,00000001% do alentejo (isto foi um numero a sorte se calhar é menos) por não ter ocorrido não quer dizer que não possa ocorrer...
> 
> Eu também espero que não, mas analisando alguns parâmetros nos modelos não é de excluir. O mapa que fiz se calhar não é bem explicativo os 50% de probabilidade que pus é para a ocorrência de aguaceiro\trovoada e não para o granizo desse tamanho, que acredito que possa ocorrer mesmo assim.



E dizes que hoje "não havia avisos"

Verdade que não havia mas verifica os registos e localmente havia razão para aviso amarelo, talvez até Laranja (pelo radar perto de Arganil por exemplo terão caído cerca de 20mm ou mais numa hora)


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Mai 2018 às 20:33)

E @Gerofil granizo com 2 cms não é nada de especial...

Na madrugada de 4 de janeiro 2014 no litoral Norte houve com mais de 5 cms, e em Junho de há uns anos tinha eu 10 anos talvez vi granizo para aí com 10 cms numa trovoada de Verão em Amarante... Se eu exagero lê as previsões do ESTOFEX


----------



## joselamego (6 Mai 2018 às 20:33)

Chove bem
Não contava com tanta chuva 
3,1 mm a subir 
Desceu a temperatura 
16,4°C
80% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2018 às 20:33)

Luso Meteo disse:


> O Alentejo é muito grande.



Eu já admiti o meu erro, portanto assunto encerrado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Mai 2018 às 20:35)

Gerofil disse:


> Eu já admiti o meu erro, portanto assunto encerrado.


Por mim está encerrado também ...

Amanhã cá estaremos para verificar, esperando que não ocorra mesmo, precisamente por poder causar prejuízos.


----------



## joselamego (6 Mai 2018 às 21:21)

Já não chove
4,6 mm acumulado
16,2ºC
80% hr


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2018 às 21:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Cá deixo, fotos da instabilidade hoje.
> As primeiras células que deram muitos e fortes trovões ( uma a norte e outra a sul) que acabaram por se unir dando um aguaceiro bem forte mas rápido...
> 
> ...


A célula ainda deixou *5.3mm* acumulados na estação que costumo ter como referência. Aqui choveu muito mais. De resto, as estações do IPMA aqui da zona nada registaram e mesmo em todo o Alentejo, não tiveram acumulados muito relevantes, as células mais fortes passaram todas ao lado.
___________
A noite segue fresca e húmida. *13,4ºC* e 100% hr


----------



## meteo_xpepe (7 Mai 2018 às 08:19)

Bom dia,
Por Cuba registo 2 períodos de chuva: ontem o grosso da trovoada passou a norte e a sul, ali apenas chuviscos de 0.5mm mas muito vento na sua passagem (Vmed 39km/h e rajada de 56km/h); já esta noite a célula que ainda descarrega no litoral deixou por lá 4.3mm. Uma boa rega, aguardo o dia de hoje para ver se cai algo mais. Actuais 17.2ºC / 84% HR / Vmed=5km/h / 1014hPa


----------



## joselamego (7 Mai 2018 às 11:15)

Bom dia, 
Céu azul 
Mínima de 15,0°C
Atual de 23,4°C
56% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Mai 2018 às 11:17)

Registros fotográficos de uma volta ontem a tarde na região de Alcácer. 

Célula de Vendas Novas que se dirigiu para o litoral 






Células a sul do Torrão em direção ao mar.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2018 às 11:20)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Registros fotográficos de uma volta ontem a tarde na região de Alcácer.
> 
> Célula de Vendas Novas que se dirigiu para o litoral
> 
> ...



Grandes registos!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Mai 2018 às 12:21)

A preparar-se uma bela tarde 
Nebulosidade a entrar por Espanha 





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2018 às 12:48)

Bom dia,
célula a desenvolver-se rapidamente por cima de Portalegre. Ambiente ameno.
Alentejo em alerta amarelo devido aos aguaceiros e trovoadas, durante a tarde.


----------



## joselamego (7 Mai 2018 às 13:10)

Boas,
Céu a ficar escuro 
Muitas nuvens em desenvolvimento 
A tarde prepara - se para possíveis trovoadas e aguaceiros 
22,6°C
56% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2018 às 13:16)

Vocês nem têm a noção!
Formou-se uma célula entre Odemira e Boavista dos Pinheiros. É o autentico diluvio, água e granizo à mistura e é com cada granizada que mete medo!


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2018 às 13:17)

Como o joralentejano referiu e bem célula em desenvolvimento em Portalegre e ouve-se o 1º trovão


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2018 às 13:20)

A trovoada começou agora e não pára. Chuva e granizo como quem os derrama!


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2018 às 13:34)

E a coisa não abranda! Pára de chover de repente e no segundo a seguir é o diluvio! 
E é com cada trovão! Há muito tempo que não via uma trovoada destas!

O eco da célula é agora vermelho/roxo


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2018 às 13:44)

Agora acalmou um pouco mais






Edit: Foi sol de pouca dura


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2018 às 13:55)

Ela lá vai!


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2018 às 14:26)

Mais uma pipoca a crescer


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2018 às 14:26)

Célula de Portalegre com grande pujança 
Bigorna da célula a sul de Cáceres a cobrir o céu totalmente...


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2018 às 14:29)

Incrível a carga de água neste momento, com granizo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Mai 2018 às 14:47)

Cenário visto da Amareleja:


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2018 às 14:58)

Fotos espectaculares do Interior do País. Continuem malta .


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2018 às 15:12)

E a pipoca estalou bem de novo! 
Muita chuva e granizo. A intensidade dos trovões é brutal


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2018 às 15:33)

A célula a Sul de Almodôvar é visível de Odemira. Tem uma torre bem grande


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Mai 2018 às 15:34)

Muito boa tarde....aguaceiros intermitentes e trovoada mas fora da cidade #Portalegre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2018 às 15:41)

Vão aparecendo células constantemente a norte...









*28,8ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2018 às 15:49)

Foi o melhor que consegui... infelizmente não estava no melhor local , ainda assim consegui apanhar 2 raios ( aos 29 e 53 segundos do video) e alguns trovões:


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2018 às 16:07)

A serra de S. Mamede hoje está em altas, ainda não pararam de rebentar células...
A nordeste...




A leste, desenvolvimento super rápido...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2018 às 16:17)

trovão abafado agora mesmo. Horizonte negro em todo o quadrante leste, estão a surgir células do lado de Espanha.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2018 às 16:17)

joralentejano disse:


> A serra de S. Mamede hoje está em altas, ainda não pararam de rebentar células...
> A nordeste...
> 
> 
> ...


É mesmo, chove e troveja neste momento.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Mai 2018 às 16:37)

Que estouro!!! 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Mai 2018 às 16:45)

Maravilha!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2018 às 16:50)

Célula de Portalegre que se está sempre a regenerar...a Ribeira de Caia é que está a apanhar com tudo, a ver se não vem de enxurrada 





Para leste...





Ouvem-se vários trovões!


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2018 às 16:52)

Bela trovoada, as ruas ficaram rios e uns quantos relâmpagos que caíram aqui mesmo em cima, neste momento tudo mais calmo, mas ainda vai trovejando.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2018 às 17:22)

Célula que tem estado a descarregar na zona da Ribeira de Arronches/ freguesia de Mosteiros e que já teve um pequeno eco roxo:













Muitos trovões e vi 3 raios nuvem-nuvem...


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2018 às 17:30)

Está a chegar uma nova célula agressiva, os relâmpagos e os trovões são frequentes.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Mai 2018 às 17:42)

Muiiiiiiito melhor!!! 





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Mai 2018 às 17:43)

Muiiiiiiito melhor!!! 





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Mai 2018 às 17:47)

Já em casa o ambiente é este!!!
Acho que perdi o melhor para fotografar.
#portalegre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2018 às 17:49)

Já choveu bem, neste momento muitos trovões audíveis. Cenário atual...


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2018 às 18:02)

Eco roxo zona de Ourique!

Fotos a caminho de Garvão, Ourique


----------



## guimeixen (7 Mai 2018 às 18:14)

vamm disse:


> Eco roxo zona de Ourique!
> 
> Fotos a caminho de Garvão, Ourique



Bem apanhado!

Parece-me uma supercélula pelas fotos, radar e pelo satélite. Consegues tirar mais fotos?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2018 às 18:15)

Chuvada descomunal na minha estação em Portalegre, familiares relatam muita trovoada.


----------



## joselamego (7 Mai 2018 às 18:19)

Grande trovão 
Até me assustei 
Céu muito escuro para lados Odemira e Ourique 
21,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2018 às 18:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Chuvada descomunal na minha estação em Portalegre, familiares relatam muita trovoada.


Sim, temos estado rodeados de células que têm dado trovoada quase a tarde toda, algum granizo também, por agora já acalmou bastante.


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2018 às 18:24)

O último registo quase a chegar a Ourique.
Deve estar entre Castro Verde e Aljustrel ou mais para lá. Por Ourique só pinga e ouve-se muitoooos trovões. Mas o céu está assustador! Parte da célula chega a mais de 20km para SO.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2018 às 18:28)

Forte trovoada a escassos km's a sul daqui. Estou na ponta, chove bem!


----------



## stormy (7 Mai 2018 às 18:28)

Vamm olha coloquei uma das tuas fotos no BestWeather, fotos estupendas.
Vê se consegues mais... parece claramente uma supercélula tanto pelo sat como por varios detalhes no radar...


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Mai 2018 às 18:35)

Isto hoje foi animado...

E o IPMA são os reis dos avisos em cima da hora ou depois de passar, de onde surgirem estes avisos amarelos?

As 13:30 nao havia nada, so no alentejo


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2018 às 18:36)

Estremoz: chuva moderada com trovoada desde as 18h00. Agora também granizo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Mai 2018 às 18:36)

stormy disse:


> Vamm olha coloquei uma das tuas fotos no BestWeather, fotos estupendas.
> Vê se consegues mais... parece claramente uma supercélula tanto pelo sat como por varios detalhes no radar...


Também me parece!


----------



## guimeixen (7 Mai 2018 às 18:38)

vamm disse:


> O último registo quase a chegar a Ourique.
> Deve estar entre Castro Verde e Aljustrel ou mais para lá. Por Ourique só pinga e ouve-se muitoooos trovões. Mas o céu está assustador! Parte da célula chega a mais de 20km para SO.



É visível a wall cloud na foto:


----------



## Super Trovoada (7 Mai 2018 às 18:56)

Fotos que o meu irmão me mandou após a queda de granizo em Redondo (Évora) por volta das 17:25 


2018-05-07 06.11.54 1 by Rui Saraiva, on Flickr 


received_1884109638266997 by Rui Saraiva, on Flickr 


received_1884109591600335 by Rui Saraiva, on Flickr


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2018 às 18:59)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Isto hoje foi animado... E o IPMA são os reis dos avisos em cima da hora ou depois de passar, de onde surgirem estes avisos amarelos? As 13:30 nao havia nada, so no alentejo



Naturalmente preocupa a muitos o critério usado pelo IPMA na colocação dos avisos muito em cima da hora, mas entre esse critério e a previsão de queda de granizo até 3 centímetros de diâmetros (tamanho de um kiwi, sensivelmente) não sei qual o maior erro. Daí ser preferível o meio termo para não cairmos em exageros; afinal não nos podemos queixar do IPMA se também nós cometemos erros tão grosseiros.


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2018 às 19:00)

stormy disse:


> Vamm olha coloquei uma das tuas fotos no BestWeather, fotos estupendas.
> Vê se consegues mais... parece claramente uma supercélula tanto pelo sat como por varios detalhes no radar...


Era bom ter conseguido, mas não tinha tempo para a caçada 
Também não há ninguém da zona no forum, o que nos deixa sem saber.

@guimeixen também me pareceu, num outro ângulo, mas como era o telemóvel nem dava para perceberem.






Entretanto também já enfraqueceu e pouco resta dela. Já para N/NE vê-se grandes torres! 
Que contam, meninos do Alentejo Norte?


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Mai 2018 às 19:01)




----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Mai 2018 às 19:03)

Luso Meteo disse:


> LOL, grande LOL


Se apanhasses com uma destas células em cheio, como a que está perto de Elvas neste momento acho que não falarias assim.

Há claramente indícios de estruturas supercelulares, a instabilidade foi tremenda, e o IPMA coloca os avisos praticamente depois de ocorrerem.

E qual é o espanto de granizo com 3 cm? é assim tao incrivel? LOL


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2018 às 19:06)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Se apanhasses com uma destas células em cheio, como a que está perto de Elvas neste momento acho que não falarias assim.
> 
> Há claramente indícios de estruturas supercelulares, a instabilidade foi tremenda, e o IPMA coloca os avisos praticamente depois de ocorrerem.
> 
> E qual é o espanto de granizo com 3 cm? é assim tao incrivel? LOL


Não me espantaria nada que ocorresse. A célula que apanhei pelas 13h não era nada de especial e tinha balas bem grandotas e não era cá bolinhas de esferovite nenhuma. Mas lá está, prefiro ser avisada de que algo assim ocorre do que ser apanhada de surpresa. E sim, a da hora de almoço foi uma autentica surpresa!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2018 às 19:15)

Célula que teve eco bem roxo perto de Elvas, já lá vai longe...





Parou a chuva! 
Está a carregar o video de quando a trovoada estava a passar a escassos km's a sul.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Mai 2018 às 19:20)

Abrandamento do trânsito por causa da passagem da supercélula, nos arredores de Elvas


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Mai 2018 às 19:25)

Para terminar o assunto dizer só que foi realmente um dia bastante agressivo hoje, lembrem-se estas células são PEQUENAS, logo é improvavel que algum membro aqui do fórum tenha registado o pior destas células.

@Gerofil ontem admitiste o erro, hoje voltaste a bater na mesma tecla. 2 a 3 cm não me parece exagerado. Digo-te que tenho relatos de granizo de cerca de 4cm nos arredores de Beja. 
Acreditas se quiseres, não tenho de provar nada a ninguém. Agora o IPMA tem de provar competência, porque são PAGOS POR NÓS e NINGUÉM ESTAVA AVISADO PARA ESTA SITUAÇÃO.

Já vou ser criticado novamente, siga, despejem para aí as críticas todas.

Assunto encerrado por hoje, até amanhã e boas caçadas à tempestade!


----------



## Super Trovoada (7 Mai 2018 às 19:28)

Mais umas fotos do granizo em Redondo 


IMG-20180507-WA0058 by Rui Saraiva, on Flickr 


IMG-20180507-WA0055 by Rui Saraiva, on Flickr 


IMG-20180507-WA0054 by Rui Saraiva, on Flickr


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Mai 2018 às 19:31)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Mais umas fotos do granizo em Redondo
> 
> 
> IMG-20180507-WA0058 by Rui Saraiva, on Flickr
> ...




@Gerofil vejo ali bolas do diametro de um dedo, que tem mais de 1cm, talvez 1,5cm. Nao anda longe dos 2 a 3 que falei...

E repito: O país é tao grande, até parece pequeno mas é muito grande


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2018 às 19:41)

Excelente registo @Super Trovoada 

Cheguei a acompanhar o desenvolvimento dessa célula e presumi que algo desse género pudesse estar suceder. O radar bem mostrava isso:


----------



## Super Trovoada (7 Mai 2018 às 19:51)

Obrigado @criz0r mas foi o meu irmão quem tirou as fotografias porque estou a estudar em Lisboa mas pelo relato que ele me fez foi mesmo uma situação atípica. No final há a relatar os estragos habituais nas culturas, nomeadamente nas videiras visto ser uma zona de produção de vinho.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Mai 2018 às 19:54)

Em Vila Viçosa, Evora 

No vídeo que nao coloquei aqui, ouvia-se trovoes bem fortes em Vila Viçosa

Seguem aqui umas fotos de à quase 30 minutos atrás


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2018 às 20:10)

Encontrei este video no instagram


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Mai 2018 às 20:24)

vamm disse:


> Encontrei este video no instagram


Isso quase parece Microburst


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Mai 2018 às 20:50)

Sinceramente, avaliando radar + descargas + satélite, que tarde fantástica por Évora.

Uma quantidade infinita de DEA's na zona de Évora, sobretudo na zona Norte, onde costumo andar de bike.

Familiares e amigos reportam que "foi o fim do mundo" esta tarde!

E eu em Bruxelas em trabalho.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2018 às 20:55)

Boas,
Aqui deixo o vídeo que fiz quando estava a passar a trovoada a sul:
O vídeo é longo mas vale a pena ver. Belo relâmpago e trovão no minuto 1.
E deixo mais umas fotos ao final do dia, restos dessa mesma célula...













Mais um belo dia de instabilidade, deu para matar saudades das boas trovoadas que Maio costuma trazer! 
__________
Refrescou bem, estão *15,9ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2018 às 21:07)

Granizo, esta tarde em Marvão, Portalegre :




Foto de Tiago Barroso


----------



## joselamego (7 Mai 2018 às 22:25)

Boa noite ,
Dia com duas caras :
Manhã de céu limpo 
Tarde de céu escuro ( ainda ameaçou chuva e trovoadas )
Máxima de 24,2°C
Atual de 16,6°C
68% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Mai 2018 às 22:29)

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Mai 2018 às 23:37)

Foto que encontrei do granizo em Redondo, Évora.






Em Évora
















E por último fica esta imagem em Badajoz


----------



## Tonton (7 Mai 2018 às 23:47)

Miguel96 disse:


> Em Évora



Parapente debaixo de _cumulonimbus _???


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Mai 2018 às 00:36)

Tonton disse:


> Parapente debaixo de _cumulonimbus _???



Vi no instagram, se corresse mal, tinhamos uma pessoa "morta" electrocutada por um raio


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Mai 2018 às 09:12)

Bom dia!!!
Acordamos com céu muito nublado e bancos de nevoeiro. 
A ver o que nos reserva a tarde 








Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (8 Mai 2018 às 10:30)

Ontem houve cerca de quatro supercélulas possíveis a vista do radar na região . Algumas mais claras que outras. Na minha opinião 2 completas e 2 tentativas:







Especialmente a de distrito de Beja é de manual. Perfeita.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2018 às 10:31)

Luso Meteo disse:


> @Gerofil vejo ali bolas do diametro de um dedo, que tem mais de 1cm, talvez 1,5cm. Nao anda longe dos 2 a 3 que falei...



Não senhor  Esse granizo terá cerca de 7 a 8 milímetros de diâmetro; aliás se houvesse previsão para queda de granizo do tamanho de kiwis concerteza o IPMA colocava o país em alerta vermelho. É preciso ter bom senso e evitar disparates que só tiram credibilidade, se faz favor.


----------



## joselamego (8 Mai 2018 às 10:47)

Bom dia, 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 14,1°C
Atual de 22,5°C
55% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mai 2018 às 10:50)

Boas,
Estranhamente o dia começou com neblina, vamos lá ver se isto levanta rapidamente.


----------



## vamm (8 Mai 2018 às 10:56)

Céu nublado e bastante neblina. É de salientar que o dia está bem mais fresco que ontem


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Mai 2018 às 12:40)

Gerofil disse:


> Não senhor  Esse granizo terá cerca de 7 a 8 milímetros de diâmetro; aliás se houvesse previsão para queda de granizo do tamanho de kiwis concerteza o IPMA colocava o país em alerta vermelho. É preciso ter bom senso e evitar disparates que só tiram credibilidade, se faz favor.



Disparate é o que tu tens andado a dizer nestes últimos dias. Olha para a foto e ve que o granizo tem pedras com o diametro de um dedo da mao, o dedo do meio que é o mais "grosso" Pega numa régua e ve a largura desse dedo, 1,5 cm a vontade a nao ser que tenhas dedos minusculos.

Além disso tenho relatos de VIDROS PARTIDOS em BEJA por granizo com 3\4 cm.

E o IPMA "certamente" metia avisos...

Claro que sim, como faz sempre....

Como fez na tempestade Gisele depois de passar... 

Como fez no nevao de fim de Abril...

Como fez em muitas outras ocasiões...

Se este fórum tem afiliação com o IPMA compreendo que se zanguem pelas críticas que são feitas mas nós PAGAMOS pelo serviço do IPMA que devia ser melhor, e nao venham com tretas, o site roça o ridiculo, com erros ortográficos em todo o lado, contradições etc etc.

Queres que diga mais ou chega? Houve várias supercélulas, sabes o que é uma supercélula?

Sabes como se forma o granizo? Se souberes percebes porque é podia haver granizo dessa dimensão.

Achas que estou a dizer disparates?

E falei entre 2 a 3cm, kiwis entre 2 a 3 cms sao mini kiwis, não sao kiwis... LOL


Já me ameaçaram banir, sugiro que o façam, senão vão continuar a ouvir-me

Fiquem bem


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mai 2018 às 12:55)

A tal célula de ontem, provocou inundações em São Vicente, Elvas:


----------



## criz0r (8 Mai 2018 às 13:34)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Além disso tenho relatos de VIDROS PARTIDOS em BEJA por granizo com 3\4 cm.



*Saraiva.*


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Mai 2018 às 13:35)

Gerofil e já agora...

O IPMA metia aviso vermelho de certeza...

CLARO QUE SIM, lembras-te do dia 4\01\2014 no Litoral Norte? Não foi granizo de 3 cms, foi de mais. Eu próprio vi com os meus olhos 4\5 cms e há relatos de granizo ainda maior. Sabes qual foi o aviso? Laranja, e era de vento, nem sequer era de precipitação\granizo. 

Anda para trás no fórum até esse dia se não acreditares, lol


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Mai 2018 às 13:43)

Gerofil, mais uma...






Se quiseres mais registos arranjo.

Estás a dizer disparates, e a dizer que eu é que os digo.

Está bem está.

Já agora a fronteira espanhola está toda em aviso do AEMET o IPMA nao tem nada nos distritos do Interior...

Não se justificaria? Pergunto eu...

Logo já vemos, mas há já alguns aguaceiros perto da fronteira em rápido desenvolvimento. Se aparecerem células fortes o aviso surge. lol


----------



## rozzo (8 Mai 2018 às 13:51)

*Vamos parar com as discussões de tom pessoal sff!*

Discussão construtiva e troca de dados e opiniões são bem-vindas, e cada um tem direito às suas opiniões fundamentadas, mesmo que contrárias entre diferentes membros.
Agora discussões que entram numa "escalada" pessoal e "bate-boca" são tudo menos bem vindas, e sff façam isso em privado.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2018 às 14:29)

Ontem à tarde no Alandroal: acumulação de água de escorrência após chuva muito forte...


----------



## joselamego (8 Mai 2018 às 14:30)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 25,4°C
45% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2018 às 14:58)

Ontem em Estremoz por volta das 18h00, quando começou a trovoada, com intensda actividade eléctrica (descargas nuvem - solo)...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2018 às 17:15)

"Foi um dia muito triste... Um grande revés na actividade... A campanha de uva para 2018 ficou praticamente destruída... Após milhares de segundos de trabalho.. Bastaram apenas algumas dezenas para deitar abaixo muito esforço e dedicação... Tratou-se de uma queda de granizo muito forte na zona das Courelas da Torre, Redondo, que poderá hipotecar o lançamento do nosso vinho biológico 2018 Fotos: João Bagulho, Isabel Fanica #granizo#trovoada#redondo"7


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Mai 2018 às 21:28)

rozzo disse:


> *Vamos parar com as discussões de tom pessoal sff!*
> 
> Discussão construtiva e troca de dados e opiniões são bem-vindas, e cada um tem direito às suas opiniões fundamentadas, mesmo que contrárias entre diferentes membros.
> Agora discussões que entram numa "escalada" pessoal e "bate-boca" são tudo menos bem vindas, e sff façam isso em privado.


Acho bem  todos  somos importantes para o fórum, aqui  partilhamos ideias  sobre a meteorologia, bem como serve de aprendizagem para outros . 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mai 2018 às 00:14)

A 100 kms da fronteira de Portugal, esteve assim hoje em Llerena, Espanha.
De Barrancos a LLerena são mais ou menos 100 kms


----------



## joselamego (9 Mai 2018 às 09:39)

Bom dia, 
Céu nublado 
Nevoeiro 
Mínima de 11,5°C
Atual de 12,5°C
Mais fresco hoje que em dias anteriores 
90% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (9 Mai 2018 às 11:08)

Miguel96 disse:


> A 100 kms da fronteira de Portugal, esteve assim hoje em Llerena, Espanha.
> De Barrancos a LLerena são mais ou menos 100 kms


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mai 2018 às 12:20)

Afinal, os calhaus na Espanha são bem maiores do que cá.  Estes já devem ser de avestruz.


----------



## vamm (9 Mai 2018 às 15:02)

Pek disse:


>


Pelo aspecto da magana ontem, só podia ter dado nisso 

Dia chato. Está bem mais fresco, céu nublado (ontem ainda vi o sol) e não se passa nada...


----------



## joselamego (9 Mai 2018 às 18:10)

Dia mais fresco
Céu nublado todo o dia
Nevoeiro também presente!
Máxima de 14,5ºC
Mínima de 11.5ºC
Atual de 13.2ºC
84% hr


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mai 2018 às 21:43)

Boa Noite,
Ontem, o dia começou com nevoeiro e hoje, foi igual, apenas levantou ao final da manhã. O dia foi marcado pela nebulosidade e o sol pouco espreitou, máxima portanto bem abaixo do previsto. Ao final da tarde, o vento intensificou-se e sem sol, estava bastante desagradável.
Máx: *19,7ºC*
Min: *12,5ºC*

Tatual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mai 2018 às 21:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Ontem, o dia começou com nevoeiro e hoje, foi igual, apenas levantou ao final da manhã. O dia foi marcado pela nebulosidade e o sol pouco espreitou, máxima portanto bem abaixo do previsto. Ao final da tarde, o vento intensificou-se e sem sol, estava bastante desagradável.
> Máx: *19,7ºC*
> Min: *12,5ºC*
> ...


Grande flop do IPMA, a temperatura chegou aos 16°c aqui, longe do 22°c previstos, muito por culpa da nebulosidade.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mai 2018 às 10:31)

Bom dia
Céu limpo
Mínima de 10ºC
Atual de 16.8ºC
68% hr


----------



## joselamego (11 Mai 2018 às 00:49)

Boas,
10 de maio 
Dia de sol 
Máxima de 20,4°C
Atual de 11,3°C
88% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Mai 2018 às 07:54)

Bom dia ,
Nevoeiro 
Mínima de 10,8°C
Atual de 11,1°C
91% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Mai 2018 às 14:49)

Boa tarde 
Estou na estação de Sabóia 
O céu está parcialmente nublado 
Temperatura de 19,5°C
Vou de viagem até ao Porto ( para ir minha terra / Gondomar)
..........
Dados de Monchique 

17,5°C
70% HR 
...
APP da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Mai 2018 às 20:21)

Dados de hoje :
Monchique 

......
APP da estação netatmo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2018 às 21:33)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde
> Estou na estação de Sabóia
> O céu está parcialmente nublado
> Temperatura de 19,5°C
> ...


Boa Viagem!  Parece que vais ter alguma chuvinha.


----------



## Pek (11 Mai 2018 às 21:33)

Vegas Altas do Guadiana, entre Don Benito e Mérida, não muito longe de Elvas. Día 8 de maio


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2018 às 21:42)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia a começar com nevoeiro, que se dissipou ao final da manhã. Tarde com ambiente mais fresco do que ontem e com algumas nuvens.
E como o tempo não tem muito para contar, deixo algumas fotos do pôr do sol de hoje!
Começo com este efeito do sol nas nuvens altas, desculpem os fios da eletricidade mas quando cheguei a um local mais aberto já tinha desaparecido...





O pôr do sol....




















E por fim, a terrinha já mesmo ao anoitecer 








____________
Máx: *24,3ºC*
Min: *9,7ºC*

Tatual: *15,4ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Mai 2018 às 21:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais um dia a começar com nevoeiro, que se dissipou ao final da manhã. Tarde com ambiente mais fresco do que ontem e com algumas nuvens.
> E como o tempo não tem muito para contar, deixo algumas fotos do pôr do sol de hoje!
> Começo com este efeito do sol nas nuvens altas, desculpem os fios da eletricidade mas quando cheguei a um local mais aberto já tinha desaparecido...
> ...


Fotos maravilhosas como sempre! Arronches com fotos assim fica ainda mais bela, sem dúvida um sítio a conhecer da próxima vez que andar por esses lados Parabéns 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2018 às 22:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fotos maravilhosas como sempre! Arronches com fotos assim fica ainda mais bela, sem dúvida um sítio a conhecer da próxima vez que andar por esses lados Parabéns
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado!!  Vale a pena, não só Arronches mas como toda a região, e nesta altura, da primavera ainda é melhor.


----------



## vamm (12 Mai 2018 às 07:55)

Bom dia aos madrugadores de sábado
Pelas 6h chovia bem em Ourique, embora o radar não mostre nada.


----------



## joselamego (12 Mai 2018 às 09:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Viagem!  Parece que vais ter alguma chuvinha.


Olá Joralentejano ,
Sim, alguma chuvinha a partir de Aveiro , durante a noite de ontem .
Hoje já céu limpo por Gondomar !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Mai 2018 às 15:16)

Boas,
Céu pouco nublado 
Temperatura atual de 17,0°C
57% HR 
...........
APP da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mai 2018 às 18:17)

Boas,
Pequeno video da trovoada de 2ª feira:


----------



## João Pedro (12 Mai 2018 às 19:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais um dia a começar com nevoeiro, que se dissipou ao final da manhã. Tarde com ambiente mais fresco do que ontem e com algumas nuvens.
> E como o tempo não tem muito para contar, deixo algumas fotos do pôr do sol de hoje!
> Começo com este efeito do sol nas nuvens altas, desculpem os fios da eletricidade mas quando cheguei a um local mais aberto já tinha desaparecido...
> ...


Espero que não faças como eu e não decidas ser fotógrafo profissional "quando fores grande"...  Tens olho para a coisa 
Belíssimas


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2018 às 19:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Espero que não faças como eu e não decidas ser fotógrafo profissional "quando fores grande"...  Tens olho para a coisa
> Belíssimas


Acredita que não me importava nada.  Muito Obrigado João Pedro!


----------



## joselamego (12 Mai 2018 às 19:48)

Dados de hoje : 
Monchique 
De realçar que de manhã chuviscou 
Acumulado de 0,4 mm 
Sol durante a tarde 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2018 às 19:50)

Boa Tarde,
Por cá dia ventoso e com algumas nuvens. Não fosse o vento e estaria um dia bastante agradável, se há coisa que dispenso é o vento, só sabe bem no verão para arejar a casa. 
Máx: *19,6ºC*
Min: *9,8ºC*

Tatual: *16,2ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mai 2018 às 21:57)

Vai refrescando com 10°c, após máxima de 15,5°c, dia caracterizado por algumas nuvens e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## joselamego (13 Mai 2018 às 06:45)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
7,1°C
79% HR 
1023 hPa 
..........  
APP da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Mai 2018 às 21:54)

Boa noite ,
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 18,6°C
Atual de 12,6°C
74% HR 
..........
Dados da app da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mai 2018 às 22:24)

Boa noite,
O dia começou frio, temperatura bastante baixa para a época. Entretanto, a tarde foi agradável com algum vento mas não tanto como ontem. 
Max: *21,1°C *
Min: *3,8°C *

Tatual: *12,5°C*


----------



## joselamego (14 Mai 2018 às 06:53)

Bom dia ,
Céu pouco nublado 
8,8°C
84% HR 
1022 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## PTG (14 Mai 2018 às 10:39)

Fotos extraordinárias. Muitos parabéns.




joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais um dia a começar com nevoeiro, que se dissipou ao final da manhã. Tarde com ambiente mais fresco do que ontem e com algumas nuvens.
> E como o tempo não tem muito para contar, deixo algumas fotos do pôr do sol de hoje!
> Começo com este efeito do sol nas nuvens altas, desculpem os fios da eletricidade mas quando cheguei a um local mais aberto já tinha desaparecido...
> ...


----------



## Serra do Açor (14 Mai 2018 às 11:53)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Gerofil, mais uma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pessoal vamos dar uma forca ao Fabio que neste momento se encontra em consulta no ipo , passem pela pagina do luso meteo e vamos dar lhe Uma forca.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Mai 2018 às 23:56)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 22,4°C
Atual de 13,8°C
84% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Mai 2018 às 12:17)

Bom dia 
Sol 
Mínima de 12°C
Atual de 24,3°C
43% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mai 2018 às 15:03)

PTG disse:


> Fotos extraordinárias. Muitos parabéns.


Muito Obrigado!!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mai 2018 às 15:04)

Boa Tarde,
Ontem, dia com muitas nuvens durante a tarde e ainda fresco. Hoje, já com céu limpo e mais quente.
Mínima de *9,1ºC*

Agora estão *26,3ºC *com vento fraco de leste.


----------



## joselamego (15 Mai 2018 às 19:00)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 25,1°C
Atual de 23,2°C
44% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Mai 2018 às 14:32)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Dia quente 
Temperatura atual de 25,7°C
41% HR 
Uma queimada mal gerida provocou um pequeno incêndio 
O helicóptero já a atuar








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Mai 2018 às 15:00)

Algumas localidade já com 30ºC:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/


----------



## meteo_xpepe (16 Mai 2018 às 15:18)

Por Cuba está feita a máxima do ano: 28.0ºC
Depois dos últimos anos penso que chegar a meio de Maio sempre abaixo dos 30 é "uma lufada de ar fresco"...


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Mai 2018 às 16:28)

Boas,
Algum calor por aqui, com 25°c, e algumas nuvens.


----------



## joselamego (16 Mai 2018 às 19:30)

Dia de sol 
Máxima de 28°C
Atual de 22,8°C
39% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mai 2018 às 21:31)

Boa Noite,
O dia foi quente e durante a tarde foram surgindo alguns cumulus. Na hora de almoço foi notável a diferença de temperatura de Portalegre para Arronches, por lá sempre havia algum vento mas aqui no vale, o vento era escasso e aqueceu bem, como é normal. 
Máx: *30,7ºC* (nova máxima anual)
Min: *9,4ºC*

Tatual: *19,5ºC*


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Mai 2018 às 23:04)

Sigo com 23ºC em Serpa


----------



## meteo_xpepe (17 Mai 2018 às 08:38)

Bom dia a todos: ontem máxima de 28.4º - esta noite mínima de 15.1ºC
Actuais: 17.4ºC / 64% HR / 9.7km/h / 1012hPa


----------



## joselamego (17 Mai 2018 às 09:18)

Bom dia,
Mínima de 16,2°C
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 20.0°C
51% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Mai 2018 às 15:14)

Boas,
Vão crescendo bem, mas não espero instabilidade hoje, só amanhã e no fim-de-semana talvez.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mai 2018 às 17:44)

Boas,
céu limpo
máxima de 24.9ºC
Atual de 22.6ºC
48% hr


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mai 2018 às 20:51)

Boa Noite,
Alguma instabilidade já hoje por aqui. Entre amanhã e segunda promete, veremos o que virá.
Deixo algumas fotos tiradas hoje (com o telemóvel).
Célula que cresceu na Serra de S. Mamede ainda deu uns pingos em Elvas...




Células que foram crescendo mas sem grande desenvolvimento, é notável alguma precipitação mas que aparentemente, não chegava ao solo.








Bigorna da célula que cresceu a NW da zona...




Entretanto, há pouco, pequena célula do lado de lá da fronteira








________________
Ambiente algo abafado neste momento, estão* 22,2ºC*.


----------



## vamm (18 Mai 2018 às 09:12)

Bom dia, maltinha 
Dia bem mais fresquinho, por enquanto. 
Em Ourique, algum nevoeiro mais carregado e, em Odemira, o céu apenas nublado.
Ouvi pela rádio que nos espera trovoadas no interior hoje... que dizem?


----------



## Manuel Amador (18 Mai 2018 às 10:33)

Bom dia

Em Évora esta manha, esta fresco 12 graus, e nublado

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (18 Mai 2018 às 10:42)

Bem nublado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2018 às 12:40)

Bom dia,
Por Portalegre vão crescendo muitas nuvens e já há uma célula sobre a serra. O céu está bem escuro.
Ambiente agradável com uma brisa fresca.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mai 2018 às 13:35)

Célula potente:


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2018 às 13:41)

Que escuridão tremenda a leste de Portalegre! está a ficar animado


----------



## RStorm (18 Mai 2018 às 13:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Célula potente:


Off - topic: Como é que conseguiu aceder ao radar dinâmico do IPMA? Eu tenho tentado aceder, mas este tem estado indisponível...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2018 às 13:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Célula potente:


Como conseguiste aceder ao mapa dinâmico? Tenho tentado mas está indisponível...


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mai 2018 às 13:44)

Começa—se a ouvir trovoada , da célula por os lados de Marvão.


----------



## remember (18 Mai 2018 às 13:47)

RStorm disse:


> Off - topic: Como é que conseguiu aceder ao radar dinâmico do IPMA? Eu tenho tentado aceder, mas este tem estado indisponível...





joralentejano disse:


> Como conseguiste aceder ao mapa dinâmico? Tenho tentado mas está indisponível...



Não sei bem porque, mas já ontem tinha reparado, o radar está com delay ou algo parecido, têm que se andar para trás.


----------



## RStorm (18 Mai 2018 às 13:49)

remember disse:


> Não sei bem porque, mas já ontem tinha reparado, o radar está com delay ou algo parecido, têm que se andar para trás.


Já consegui, tem que se andar uma hora para trás. Muito obrigado


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2018 às 13:54)

remember disse:


> Não sei bem porque, mas já ontem tinha reparado, o radar está com delay ou algo parecido, têm que se andar para trás.


Também já consegui, muito obrigado! 
_________
A célula está-se a expandir ao longo da serra, para sul.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mai 2018 às 14:16)

Bem, para aqueles lados está animado, já vi alguns raios.


----------



## vamm (18 Mai 2018 às 14:31)

Pelo radar a coisa está boa 
Aqui no litoral está fresquinho, apesar do sol ter aparecido. Avistam-se nuvens bonitas no quadrante E, já para O é só nevoeiro e está a regressar aqui.
Espero que lá para os meus lados sobre algumas nuvens jeitosas para apanhar


----------



## joselamego (18 Mai 2018 às 14:33)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado 
Hoje mais fresco 
Mínima de 13,2°C
Atual de 21,2°C
63% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Mai 2018 às 14:37)

E pelas fotos também estamos animados. 
















Mammatus?? Não sei ao certo mas pareciam.











Desculpem a qualidade, mas o telemóvel não faz milagres.
A tarde promete bastante animação nesta área. O radar parece dar a ideia de alguma rotação na instabilidade, com o centro nesta região.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mai 2018 às 14:41)

Grande raio que vi agora, trovoada constante, mas um pouco ao longe ainda.


----------



## vamm (18 Mai 2018 às 14:49)

Bem...


----------



## vamm (18 Mai 2018 às 14:56)

Entre Beja e Serpa também já temos uma pipoca


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mai 2018 às 14:57)

vamm disse:


> Bem...


Está forte ali para a zona de Marvão, daqui oiço os roncos e os raios.
Entretanto começou a chover por aqui.


----------



## vamm (18 Mai 2018 às 14:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> Está forte ali para a zona de Marvão, daqui oiço os roncos e os raios.
> Entretanto começou a chover por aqui.


Pelo radar a coisa está mesmo "negra"  ou melhor roxa! 
E elas continuam a nascer do nada... por todo a zona Centro.


----------



## david 6 (18 Mai 2018 às 15:00)

Marvão vai com 21.3mm segundo os dados do site do nosso colega meteoalentejo


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2018 às 15:02)

Chove por Portalegre, pingas bem grossas.
Vão-se ouvindo trovões 

O núcleo está perto da zona porque as células estão praticamente sempre no mesmo sítio.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mai 2018 às 15:02)

david 6 disse:


> Marvão vai com 21.3mm segundo os dados do site do nosso colega meteoalentejo


Tenho relatos de forte trovoada na zona de Marvão, entretanto a célula a chegar aqui e chove forte.


----------



## vamm (18 Mai 2018 às 15:08)

Como podem ver, aqui não passa de neblina, poeiras e coisas bonitas ao longe 

E/NE


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2018 às 15:12)

relatos de uma amiga minha que tem a casa inundada em Sto. António das Areias (Marvão)

Fortes trovões por Portalegre


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Mai 2018 às 15:12)

david 6 disse:


> Marvão vai com 21.3mm segundo os dados do site do nosso colega meteoalentejo



Em pouco mais de 20 minutos... É bem provável que provoque estragos...


----------



## criz0r (18 Mai 2018 às 15:16)

As células que se estão a desenvolver na "Raia" fronteiriça têm características supercelulares. 

Altura já nos 10km,


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mai 2018 às 15:22)

criz0r disse:


> As células que se estão a desenvolver na "Raia" fronteiriça têm características supercelulares.
> 
> Altura já nos 10km,


De acordo com o radar do IPMA, já ultrapassa os 12 km:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Mai 2018 às 15:26)

Isto sim....é bom ambiente!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mai 2018 às 15:27)

Serra de São Mamede a alimentar células, nem é muito comum ver isto!  Não estou por Portalegre mas a minha estação já regista precipitação e o radar está impressionante a Norte da cidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mai 2018 às 15:30)

Da estação em Marvão


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mai 2018 às 15:31)

Que grande descarga agora!
A luz foi—se.


----------



## criz0r (18 Mai 2018 às 15:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> De acordo com o radar do IPMA, já ultrapassa os 12 km:



Ainda não tinha visto a actualização do radar. Ainda há pouco estava a descarregar bem em Ferreira do Zêzere, céus com aspecto pesadíssimo:

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/ferreira-do-zezere-dornes/

EDIT: Chove bem em Castanheira de Pêra.

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-das-rocas/


----------



## vamm (18 Mai 2018 às 15:39)

Beja está a bombar


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Mai 2018 às 15:42)

Confirmo!!! 


Davidmpb disse:


> Que grande descarga agora!
> A luz foi—se.



Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mai 2018 às 15:51)

Aspecto das células até às imagens do radar cessarem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Mai 2018 às 15:54)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Isto sim....é bom ambiente!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito curiosa a forma da nuvem Parece ter rotação ou era só a perspectiva??


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Mai 2018 às 15:56)

Também reparei nisso. Consegui tirar mais duas. Por isso postei esta...a ver o que vocês poderiam dizer.





Dias Miguel disse:


> Muito curiosa a forma da nuvem Parece ter rotação ou era só a perspectiva??



Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Mai 2018 às 16:02)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Também reparei nisso. Consegui tirar mais duas. Por isso postei esta...a ver o que vocês poderiam dizer.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk



Não sou grande especialista. @SpiderVV @StormRic o que acham?


----------



## vamm (18 Mai 2018 às 16:05)

Cada vez maior...


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Mai 2018 às 16:20)

30mm em Marvão


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Mai 2018 às 16:22)

Cenário em Beja: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-beja/


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Mai 2018 às 16:32)

Vi um vídeo no Facebook de Santo António das Areias e houve queda de granizo em escala industrial... Tentei inserir mas não consegui.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (18 Mai 2018 às 16:35)

Isto hoje animou-se... já não deve estar muito longe da minha estação perto de Cuba, mas ainda não registo precipitação.
Estarei em viagem para lá agora ao fim de tarde, espero chegar a tempo de reportar o que houver. Pessoalmente só queria uns pingos, mas animação é animação!
Actuais: 24.4ºC / 49% HR / 23km/h / 1012hPa


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2018 às 16:43)

vamm disse:


> Cada vez maior...



Instabilidade claramente a "subir" o vale do Guadiana, progredindo para nordeste.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2018 às 16:45)

Aparentemente pela rotação das células, o núcleo deve estar a Norte/Nordeste ou mesmo sobre esta zona. 
Em Arronches, nada de nada mas o céu está muito nublado e está fresco.
*20,5ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Mai 2018 às 17:30)

Agora 





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (18 Mai 2018 às 17:50)

Vista de Garvão, Ourique, para a célula perto de Ferreira


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2018 às 17:59)

Muitas células para sul:





A célula que está a oeste vai-se, certamente, unir com estas que estão mais para sul. Parece-me também que se está a desenvolver algo mesmo aqui por cima.


----------



## pax_julia (18 Mai 2018 às 18:18)

A intempérie a causar estragos no concelho de Beja
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/1013753/carro-arrastado-por-chuva-em-beja


----------



## pax_julia (18 Mai 2018 às 18:19)

Pico da precipitação entre as 17:15h e as 17:30h. A trovejar há mais de duas horas.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2018 às 18:21)

*18.9mm* na última hora em Beja.
Entretanto, por aqui:
Pequena célula que cresceu entre C. Maior e Elvas junto à fronteira:




Células da zona de Sousel/Fronteira...


----------



## PapoilaVerde (18 Mai 2018 às 18:26)

Vou a caminho do interior, em viagem de Almada até ao concelho de Estremoz. 

Reporto se houver algo de relevante.
Em Almada estavam 21.º graus.


----------



## joselamego (18 Mai 2018 às 18:26)

Por Monchique durante a tarde formaram se ao longe algumas células , mas apenas ameaçou !
Máxima de 22°C
Atual de 20,3°C
65% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mai 2018 às 18:28)

Foto facultada por um familiar, entre Castelo de Vide e a Portagem, em Portalegre. Acumulação brutal de granizo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mai 2018 às 18:31)

*18.9mm* na última hora (17h-18h), em Beja


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2018 às 19:03)

Tempestuoso para Sul...









*18,6ºC*


----------



## PapoilaVerde (18 Mai 2018 às 19:09)

Em Arraiolos ainda sol, mas o vento está a intensificar-se, e o escuro à frente é medonho.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Mai 2018 às 19:10)

Em Évora a NE/N a coisa deve estar fortíssima... Mas tudo aqui à volta, aqui nada, quando estou em Évora nunca se passa nada


----------



## PapoilaVerde (18 Mai 2018 às 19:18)

No Vimieiro já pinga.


----------



## Thomar (18 Mai 2018 às 19:27)

*Mau tempo: Retirados 36 utentes de um lar de idosos em Marvão*
_18 mai 2018 19:20_
_MadreMedia / Lusa_
_Atualidade_
_
(...)
*A chuva intensa que caiu hoje em Marvão (Portalegre) afetou a rede elétrica de um lar de idosos, obrigando a transferir os 36 utentes para outra instituição e para casa de familiares.*

Cristina Novo, presidente do Lar da Casa do Povo de Santo António da Areias, no concelho de Marvão, explicou à agência Lusa que o granizo "acumulou-se no telhado do edifício" e a água “infiltrou-se na tubagem da parte elétrica”.
“Por prevenção, não ligamos a eletricidade, uma vez que tem água acumulada. Perante isto, tivemos de transferir 25 utentes para a Santa Casa da Misericórdia de Marvão e outros 11 vão ficar em casa de familiares”, referiu.
A responsável indicou que já estão a trabalhar no terreno vários técnicos para resolver a situação, restando agora que o tempo melhor para que seja feita a secagem das áreas afetadas.
“Vamos contratar também uma empresa para ver se nos ajudam a fazer a secagem dos telhados, onde se encontra a parte elétrica, para voltarmos à normalidade o mais rapidamente possível”, acrescentou.
Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre adiantou à Lusa que, entre as 14:30 e as 15:00, a forte chuvada provocou também sete inundações em casas e ruas da aldeia de Santo António da Areias._


----------



## PapoilaVerde (18 Mai 2018 às 19:28)

Trovoada e chuva intensa na estrada nacional 4, já perto de Estremoz.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2018 às 19:44)

Tal é, o que para aqui vai, já vi vários relâmpagos e são audíveis trovões




E no meio de tanto escuro e relâmpago, lá aparece um tímido arco-íris 





Com o núcleo a afastar-se, voltam a surgir novas células em S. Mamede.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Mai 2018 às 20:04)

Espectacular!!! 20:02 hrs ZI #Portalegre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mai 2018 às 20:12)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Espectacular!!! 20:02 hrs ZI #Portalegre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E como descarregou bem por aqui! Até fazia fumo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Mai 2018 às 21:02)

Chuva e trovoada em Serpa:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-serpa/


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Mai 2018 às 21:09)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Mai 2018 às 21:28)

Estrada Nacional 260 Beja - Serpa ao final da tarde:


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Mai 2018 às 21:55)

13mm acumulados em Serpa em apenas uma hora


----------



## Thomar (18 Mai 2018 às 21:56)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chuva torrencial


Estive a ver a tua webcam e neste momento vai chuviscando ou chovendo fraco por aí, isso é bom!


----------



## Thomar (18 Mai 2018 às 21:58)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 13mm acumulados em Serpa em apenas uma hora



Chove bem por aí 13mm numa hora, é um valor bem bom!


----------



## vamm (18 Mai 2018 às 22:25)

Por Ourique, o nevoeiro começou a instalar-se pelas 20h e pouco. Agora já está bem fresquinho!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2018 às 23:52)

Estremoz: chuva forte e com trovoada intensa entre as 18h45 e as 20h30.


----------



## joselamego (19 Mai 2018 às 07:24)

Bom dia ,
Madrugada de nevoeiro 
14°C
Atual de 16,0°C
67% HR
Céu parcialmente nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mai 2018 às 09:22)

Mais umas imagens que me chegaram da formação de uma funnel cloud na Serra de São Mamede.


----------



## vamm (19 Mai 2018 às 10:24)

Bom dia.
Por Ourique, céu parcialmente nublado. De manhã ainda havia um resto de nevoeiro, mas depressa o sol tomou conta dele.


----------



## pax_julia (19 Mai 2018 às 11:56)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2004156002991345&id=100001908933790
Ontem à tarde em Quintos - Beja


----------



## vamm (19 Mai 2018 às 13:05)

Já está calorzinho e há coisa de meia-hora começaram a aparecer algumas nuvens


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2018 às 13:08)

pax_julia disse:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2004156002991345&id=100001908933790
> Ontem à tarde em Quintos - Beja



Impressionante.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mai 2018 às 14:09)

Boa Tarde,
Vão surgindo muitas nuvens por cá mas hoje não espero nada. Entretanto, o GFS há uns dias que anda a delirar para amanhã. 
Assim segue com um ambiente algo abafado. 





Tatual: *27,2ºC*


----------



## vamm (19 Mai 2018 às 15:24)

É um pouco disto por todo o lado. Na direcção de Odemira está muito negro e isto é o que está a vir do lado de Castro Verde


----------



## vamm (19 Mai 2018 às 15:39)

Chove bem agora, com pingas gradas.


----------



## vamm (19 Mai 2018 às 15:49)

O primeiro trovão do dia 
Acompanhado de bastante vento e chuva mais forte e grossa


----------



## vamm (19 Mai 2018 às 15:57)

Alguém literalmente abriu as torneiras!


----------



## vamm (19 Mai 2018 às 16:08)

Por agora parou, tudo muito escuro neste momento... e isto a passar pouco a sul.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Mai 2018 às 16:13)

Agora perto de Barrancos






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Mai 2018 às 18:21)

Novamente trovoada em Barrancos






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mai 2018 às 19:10)

Bela vista vindo de Badajoz  uma bela célula com muitos relâmpagos 

Entretanto, já choveu em Elvas.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (19 Mai 2018 às 19:58)

Trovoada no concelho de Estremoz.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mai 2018 às 21:16)

Boa Noite,
Algumas fotos das células que cresceram na zona, ao final da tarde...
Vistas de Badajoz:








A célula, que referi no post anterior...
















Desculpem a qualidade mas foram tiradas com o telemóvel e com o carro em movimento.
________________
Choveu bem em Elvas, acumulando 7mm na estação do IPMA.
Em Arronches, quando cheguei também chovia bastante. Neste momento, tudo calmo e fresco com *17,2ºC*. Relâmpagos para oeste, infelizmente naquela zona não há ninguém para reportar.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Mai 2018 às 21:56)

Literalmente o fim do mundo em Évora. Estou dentro do carro e não consigo sair lol.


----------



## meteo (19 Mai 2018 às 22:24)

Bela chuvada com trovoada em Évora.

20 minutos de chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## joselamego (19 Mai 2018 às 22:31)

Boa noite ,
Choveu depois de almoço 
2 mm acumulado 
Máxima de 23,9°C
17,2°C atuais 
68% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mai 2018 às 23:06)

Fotografia da trovoada em Beja, não sei se ontem ou hoje (diria de ontem).


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mai 2018 às 23:13)

Acerca da forte célula que atingiu a zona de Marvão, ontem, algumas fotos:












Fonte: Arronches Em Notícias


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mai 2018 às 23:50)

Boas,
Foram visíveis vários clarões da célula a oeste e SE daqui, ao princípio da noite.
Ainda caiu um ou outro aguaceiro durante a tarde.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (20 Mai 2018 às 01:49)

Ontem (19.05.2018) tirada do Castelo de Palmela, algures por Montemor-o-novo penso eu


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Mai 2018 às 08:03)

Bom dia!!! #Portalegre
Cortinas de água de alguns aguaceiros que vão caindo.
Venham boas surpresas 





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Mai 2018 às 08:28)

8:27 .... como chove e já com trovoada!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 08:33)

Bom dia,
Vão-se ouvindo trovões  está agreste aqui à volta.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Mai 2018 às 08:34)

A melhor célula a chegar 





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Mai 2018 às 08:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Vão-se ouvindo trovões  está agreste aqui à volta.


Está top!!! 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mai 2018 às 08:43)

Belo acordar de manhã com chuva e trovoada


----------



## vamm (20 Mai 2018 às 09:56)

Bem! Vocês acordam logo com festa 
Por aqui o nevoeiro matinal está, mais uma vez, a dar lugar a algumas nuvens.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Mai 2018 às 10:06)

Um dos flashs que apanhei de manhã.
A ver se mais daqui a nada publico timelapse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## PapoilaVerde (20 Mai 2018 às 10:12)

Trovoada em Estremoz.


----------



## trepkos (20 Mai 2018 às 10:20)

Em Évora ontem à noite tive trovoada e chuva forte,não esperava.

Agora esta negro para o interior, Estremoz e redondo.

Vamos ver se voltamos a ter sorte hoje.


----------



## trepkos (20 Mai 2018 às 10:49)

Primeira do dia


----------



## PiasChaser (20 Mai 2018 às 11:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografia da trovoada em Beja, não sei se ontem ou hoje (diria de ontem).



Bom dia,

Essa foto foi tirada na Barragem do Enxoé (Pias) no sentido Sul, sexta-feira (18/05/18).
Hoje já estamos atentos ao que se possa desenrolar.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (20 Mai 2018 às 11:53)

Escuro imenso em cima de Évoramonte.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (20 Mai 2018 às 11:57)

Chuva.


----------



## trepkos (20 Mai 2018 às 12:01)

Évora está a levar uma bela rega, continuam a aproximar-se células, um dia de trovoada a fazer lembrar os anos 50 ou o clima europeu.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 12:08)

Mais uma trovoada a leste  Logo de manhã, apesar de ter passado ao lado, choveu bem.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 12:10)

Uma pessoa vai à janela e depara-se com este cenário:










A escuridão é brutal e ronca bem!


----------



## joselamego (20 Mai 2018 às 12:16)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 15,8°C
Atual de 23,8°C
57% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (20 Mai 2018 às 12:20)

Aqui esta assim, de um lado céu azul, do outro trovoada.

Desconfio que na outra ponta da cidade está céu limpo.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 12:20)

Muito bem formados:


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Mai 2018 às 12:34)

Supercélula na raia Alentejana





















Passou mesmo de raspão pelo Norte do Concelho de Arronches e aqui na Esperança continua o festival de trovões e relâmpagos. Deve ter descarregado bem na zona de San Vicente de Alcântara e de Albuquerque..


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mai 2018 às 12:48)

Boas, por aqui, elas crescem como cogumelos a Norte, o radar indica precipitação na Serra do Caldeirão. 

Pode ser, que alguma chegue ao litoral.


----------



## trepkos (20 Mai 2018 às 13:01)

Continua animado por aqui, até agora nada mal.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Mai 2018 às 13:10)

Desde há 1h/1:30 que troveja em Évora. Aguaceiros que oscilam entre o fraco e o forte, mas ainda não notei granizo.

Que belo fim de semana.


----------



## vamm (20 Mai 2018 às 13:18)

Apareceram várias torres de várias direcções e em 5 min já ouvi 4 trovões.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mai 2018 às 13:20)

Já se ouve, a trovoada a N/NE.  Céu cada vez mais escuro a Norte. Deve estar a descarregar bem, a zona de São Brás/Santa Catarina.


----------



## pax_julia (20 Mai 2018 às 13:28)

Por Beja precipitação forte acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento e trovoada. 22ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Mai 2018 às 13:29)

Confirmou-se a previsão. Ainda não eram 11 da manhã já havia trovoada na zona de Estremoz. 

Tiradas entre Vimieiro e Evoramonte. 











Nesta altura há uma linha que separa o litoral do interior com várias células entre Coimbra e o Algarve.


----------



## trepkos (20 Mai 2018 às 13:35)

Chuva muito forte e trovoada intensa em Évora.

Que dia magnífico


----------



## vamm (20 Mai 2018 às 13:35)

Nasceu uma pipoca potente mesmo na zona da Barragem da Rocha, a NO daqui. É com cada bomba que estremece tudo!


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (20 Mai 2018 às 13:39)

Boa tarde.
Ontem:


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (20 Mai 2018 às 13:41)

Há instantes:


----------



## trepkos (20 Mai 2018 às 13:41)

Vem la mais


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mai 2018 às 13:47)

A estrada que vai desde Barranco do Velho até Alcoutim (EN124), deve ser um show eléctrico, com ecos laranja/vermelho/roxo. 

A célula, já tapou o sol, a ver se ela chega cá.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Mai 2018 às 14:01)

Nade de especial por aqui hoje.


----------



## trepkos (20 Mai 2018 às 14:21)

Continua a chover com trovoada muito intensa.

Tem sido assim o dia praticamente todo.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Mai 2018 às 14:21)

Évora entre as 10h e 13h 




Belíssimo final de manhã/inicio de tarde, e continua e continua...


----------



## pedro303 (20 Mai 2018 às 14:22)

Pelas imagens aí está espectacular, aqui pelo norte, céu azul :-(

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Mai 2018 às 14:30)

Trovoada pela Manta Rota, toda a Serra Algarvia do Sotavento está em festa. 
Começa a chover por aqui tambem.


----------



## meteo (20 Mai 2018 às 14:34)

3 horas de trovoada em Évora. A luz já foi abaixo 2 vezes. Muita chuva..


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Mai 2018 às 14:37)

o dia de hoje está a ser o oposto de sexta e sábado. a instabilidade está a dissipar-se a esta hora, enquanto nos outros dias era a partir das 14h que começa a fortalecer-se


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 14:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Supercélula na raia Alentejana



Não consigo ver as fotos 
"Supercélula" pelo aspecto visual ou assinatura radar?




Jaime da Manta Branca disse:


> Boa tarde.



 Bem vindo ao fórum, bela estreia!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mai 2018 às 14:59)

A instabilidade continua no Caldeirão, desde Loulé até Alcoutim, não sai daí, está estática, duvido que chegue ao litoral, só já na fase de dissipação.

A trovoada é bem audível e já vi alguns raios a Norte, mas não passa disso.

Cai umas pingas bem grossas, neste momento.  Chove bem, na Serra de Monte Figo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Mai 2018 às 15:21)

Relatos de forte queda de granizo em Alcoutim nos últimos momentos


----------



## aoc36 (20 Mai 2018 às 15:32)

Fim do mundo em Albufeira??!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (20 Mai 2018 às 15:38)

Chove a potes com trovoada e granizo


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mai 2018 às 15:38)

aoc36 disse:


> Fim do mundo
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Brutal!


----------



## vamm (20 Mai 2018 às 15:40)

aoc36 disse:


> Fim do mundo
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Brutal! 

Por Ourique é um desfile. Ora nublado e muito vento, ora sol e muito calor. Neste momento está muito escuro a N/NE e parece estar a chegar algo... a ver vamos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Mai 2018 às 15:41)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Relatos de forte queda de granizo em Alcoutim nos últimos momentos


----------



## PapoilaVerde (20 Mai 2018 às 15:50)

Muita chuva e trovoada na zona de Vendas Novas.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (20 Mai 2018 às 15:53)

Estive entre Estremoz e Évora durante a manhã e esteve sempre a chover ou trovejar desde as 9:30 até às 14:30.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 15:56)

*19.8mm* em Évora das 14h ás 15h. 

Entretanto por aqui, céu a ficar tapado pelas células que estão a leste.
O sol já apareceu e está bastante abafado, neste momento sigo com* 25,2ºC*.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Mai 2018 às 16:16)

StormRic disse:


> Não consigo ver as fotos
> "Supercélula" pelo aspecto visual ou assinatura radar?



@StormRic infelizmente as fotos do telemóvel não são grande "espingarda" e a estrutura circular a supercélula estava parcialmente oculta por nebulosidade mais baixa, já que estava algo afastado do centro da mesma. Mas, visualmente e pelo radar era sem dúvida uma supercélula.
Estranho que não consigas ver as fotos, pois estão disponibilizadas através do meu drive...


----------



## PiasChaser (20 Mai 2018 às 16:16)

Fotografia de telemóvel, por Daniel Reis (StormyAlentejo) em Olhos de Água, Albufeira (20/05/18).


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Mai 2018 às 16:31)

@StormRic creio que assim já é possível ver mais alguma coisa


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Mai 2018 às 16:32)

Em Esperança, volta a chover com outra trovoada a Leste, com uma trajectória Norte/Sul


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 16:36)

Meu deus


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2018 às 16:38)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @StormRic creio que assim já é possível ver mais alguma coisa



Espectacular!!


----------



## aoc36 (20 Mai 2018 às 16:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Brutal!



Foram tiradas em Albufeira. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 16:46)

Simplesmente brutal, deverá estar a atingir a freguesia de Esperança. Muitos relâmpagos


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 17:00)

Que célula brutal sobre a Esperança, vai dar barraca.  O @Dias Miguel está por lá...
Muitos relâmpagos e trovões e uma grande ventania. Se chegar a Arronches também não vai dar bom resultado...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 17:06)

Grande Bomba


----------



## Tonton (20 Mai 2018 às 17:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Grande Bomba


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 17:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Simplesmente brutal, deverá estar a atingir a freguesia de Esperança. Muitos relâmpagos


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 17:26)

Bela carga de água 
Está a carregar um video onde ainda apanhei um raio.


----------



## vamm (20 Mai 2018 às 17:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 17:34)

Célula de aspecto agressivo com eco roxo em Portimão...


----------



## GoN_dC (20 Mai 2018 às 17:38)

Trovoada medonha por aqui. Vi vários raios nuvem-chão. Neste momento não tenho eletricidade.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 17:49)

Aqui está o vídeo, raio no segundo 9/10:


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 17:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Bela carga de água
> Está a carregar um video onde ainda apanhei um raio.



O arco de células dividiu-se e não apanhaste a parte mais intensa. A célula mais a sul intensificou-se e vai agora com eco roxo atingir Elvas:


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 18:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui está o vídeo, raio no segundo 9/10:



Actividade eléctrica espectacular:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 18:02)

StormRic disse:


> O arco de células dividiu-se e não apanhaste a parte mais intensa. A célula mais a sul intensificou-se e vai agora com eco roxo atingir Elvas:


Sim, pois foi mas mesmo assim, deu um belo festival e uma boa rega. 
Imensas descargas na zona de Elvas...


----------



## trepkos (20 Mai 2018 às 18:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Meu deus



Top.

Parece-me que as células daí se deslocam novamente para Évora, foi assim de manhã.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Mai 2018 às 18:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Que célula brutal sobre a Esperança, vai dar barraca.  O @Dias Miguel está por lá...
> Muitos relâmpagos e trovões e uma grande ventania. Se chegar a Arronches também não vai dar bom resultado...



Simplesmente surreal. Vivi cá muitos anos e mesmo em Portalegre, não me lembro de uma saraivada como a que acabei de assistir e a suportar na minha linda aldeia.
Se conseguir, logo vou postar algumas fotos e uns vídeos, pois tive a ajudar a minha mãe com uma pequena inundação num anexo e a retirar gelo nos telhados.
Árvores meio despidas, culturas destruídas, inundações, toneladas de gelo por todo o sítio... É uma fenómeno da natureza que nos faz lembrar o quanto insignificantes somos perante a sua força e violência.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Mai 2018 às 18:21)

Tempo mais calmo pela Manta Rota.

Estrutura interessante no céu


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 18:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Simplesmente surreal. Vivi cá muitos anos e mesmo em Portalegre, não me lembro de uma saraivada como a que acabei de assistir e a suportar na minha linda aldeia.
> Se conseguir, logo vou postar algumas fotos e uns vídeos, pois tive a ajudar a minha mãe com uma pequena inundação num anexo e a retirar gelo nos telhados.
> Árvores meio despidas, culturas destruídas, inundações, toneladas de gelo por todo o sítio... É uma fenómeno da natureza que nos faz lembrar o quanto insignificantes somos perante a sua força e violência.


Força e espero que recuperem rápido!


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Mai 2018 às 18:28)

Um pequeno apetitivo...












Quase duas horas após a saraivada, há quintais cheios de gelo...
Creio que, numa zona baixa da freguesia, os bombeiros foram chamados para retirar o granizo acumulado, pois estava a provocar diversas inundações...


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Mai 2018 às 18:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Força e espero que recuperem rápido!



Obrigado. No nosso caso, foi ligeiro mas algumas das árvores estão seriamente afectadas. Felizmente as laranjeiras tinham sido podadas há umas semanas. Mas um diospireiro maçã deve passar um ano sem dar fruto...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 18:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Simplesmente surreal. Vivi cá muitos anos e mesmo em Portalegre, não me lembro de uma saraivada como a que acabei de assistir e a suportar na minha linda aldeia.
> Se conseguir, logo vou postar algumas fotos e uns vídeos, pois tive a ajudar a minha mãe com uma pequena inundação num anexo e a retirar gelo nos telhados.
> Árvores meio despidas, culturas destruídas, inundações, toneladas de gelo por todo o sítio... É uma fenómeno da natureza que nos faz lembrar o quanto insignificantes somos perante a sua força e violência.


Já se estava à espera pois o eco roxo estava mesmo por cima da aldeia. Arronches teve sorte pois a célula perdeu força e apenas teve direito a muitos relâmpagos, trovões e chuva sem causar quaisquer danos. Gostamos muito disto mas também tem os seus lados negativos mas quanto a isso não se pode fazer nada ,é algo que faz parte desta altura do ano. Aqui no minha rua, por exemplo, ainda há marcas de uma forte granizada que ocorreu há uns anos atrás.
Força!


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Mai 2018 às 19:09)

Para terem uma pequena ideia da trovoada e dos seus efeitos...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Mai 2018 às 19:12)

Desde sensivelmente das 15h que a coisa acalmou muito em Évora.

Vamos ver se ainda há mais alguma coisa hoje, duvido!


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (20 Mai 2018 às 19:29)

Cluster de células em deslocação NE/SW em aproximação.
Inúmeras DEA.
Esta tarde ofereceu das mais bonitas formações dos últimos anos.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (20 Mai 2018 às 19:55)

Aproximação. DEA mais constantes.
Vista para NE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mai 2018 às 20:02)

Boas, por aqui, choveu ainda 2 mm, a estação do IPMA registou 1.4 mm. 

Entre as 15h e as 16h, parecia que estava num bombardeamento, vi vários raios a caírem num terreno a cerca de 50 mts e foi com cada estrondo que estremecia tudo, carros apitarem parecia ser o fim do mundo, em termos de descargas eléctricas, já que em termos de precipitação não foi nada de especial.

Pena, as descargas eléctricas do IPMA estar em baixo, queria ver os valores das descargas aqui na zona, que foi das mais fortes dos últimos anos, ainda um pouco mais intensa do que do dia de Natal do ano passado.


----------



## trepkos (20 Mai 2018 às 20:05)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Desde sensivelmente das 15h que a coisa acalmou muito em Évora.
> 
> Vamos ver se ainda há mais alguma coisa hoje, duvido!



Vai à rua e olha para NE!


----------



## trepkos (20 Mai 2018 às 20:19)

Again


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Mai 2018 às 20:28)

trepkos disse:


> Vai à rua e olha para NE!


Já se sente a trovejar aqui na zona Norte de Évora.

E chove moderado agora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2018 às 20:33)

Segundo a descrição do vídeo, 5 horas depois de ter parado de chover, o cenário na zona de Loulé era este.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2018 às 20:35)

Célula com eco roxo mesmo por cima do Aeródromo de Ponte de Sôr. Se a estação de lá fosse pública...


----------



## trepkos (20 Mai 2018 às 20:40)

Volta a carregar em Évora.

Sinceramente não tenho memória de um dia assim.

Pelo sat, vai continuar mais um tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mai 2018 às 20:47)

Só para completar a informação do vídeo do @Duarte Sousa publicou: essa estrada é que liga Vale da Rosa a Montes Novos, em plena Serra do Caldeirão, se for perto dos Montes Novos já é na estrada que vai do Barranco do Velho para Cachopo/Alcoutim (N124).

Em Alcoutim, o cenário foi este: http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/05...ovocam-prejuizos-em-alcoutim-com-fotogaleria/

As fotos que o Sul Informação apresenta, são da EN124, Pereiro fica cerca de 10 kms de Alcoutim.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (20 Mai 2018 às 20:59)

Foi muito bonito.
Continua a trovejar.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2018 às 21:01)

Estremoz: dia marcado por sucessiva passagem de várias linhas de instabilidade, quase sempre acompanhadas de trovoadas. Chuva principalmente ao início da manhã, forte por alguns períodos.

Neste momento chove fraco e continua a ouvir-se trovoadas dispersas.

EDIT: Forte trovão neste momento (21h08)


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (20 Mai 2018 às 21:06)

Uma última, ficou esquecida no meio de outras tantas:
uma combinação exótica de mammatus em desenvolvimento e (talvez) umas rope clouds.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Mai 2018 às 21:18)

Final de tarde #Portalegre

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (20 Mai 2018 às 21:23)

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2018 às 21:54)

Estremoz com trovoada...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 21:55)

*39.2mm *em Benavila em 2 horas. 
__________
Por cá, notável aumento do caudal do Rio Caia. Ao inicio da noite viam-se clarões para oeste. Neste momento tudo calmo com *14,4ºC*. 
Dois dias sem instabilidade mas aparentemente a partir de quarta, regressa! Maio parece querer terminar chuvoso e fresco.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2018 às 23:05)

Parou agora a chuva... foram mais 3 horas de precipitação contínua. A fotografia abaixo, tirada às 20h00 ilustra a tarde de hoje.





20h00, a partir de Estremoz e na direcção noroeste


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mai 2018 às 23:48)

A estação de Avis, Benavila (IPMA) acumulou *29,0 mm*, entre as 19h e as 20h. Brutal!


----------



## joselamego (21 Mai 2018 às 09:53)

Bom dia ,
Ontem por Monchique trovoada e granizo 
Hoje a mínima foi de 11,4°C
Estão 15,4°C
Céu parcialmente nublado 
84% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (21 Mai 2018 às 11:51)

Encontrei no Facebook, relativo  ontem à tarde em Albufeira. Pouco tempo antes da grandes chuvada e trovoada que foi. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (21 Mai 2018 às 15:57)

Aqui teve nublado o dia todo e, agora que abriu, é possível ver as "torres" do Algarve


----------



## trovoadas (21 Mai 2018 às 17:44)

Trovoada algures no caldeirão...É visível a torre desde Albufeira! O caldeirão voltou a fervilhar! Venham mais!

Ontem falhei a célula Algarvia mas ainda apanhei um pouco da célula da margem sul. Na zona da Marateca era o caos na A2. Já não apanhei o forte mas haviam toneladas de gelo, inúmeros acidentes e os terrenos de areia da zona eram rios!


----------



## joselamego (21 Mai 2018 às 18:32)

Boas,
Manhã com nevoeiro
tarde com algum sol, apesar das nuvens
Máxima de 22.3ºC
Atual de 19,6ºC
67% hr


----------



## vamm (21 Mai 2018 às 19:24)

Não faço ideia onde estavam estas torres pelas 18h, mas eram bem visiveis de Odemira e vistas de de Ourique ficavam a SE e pareciam enormes... portanto, vou atirar... Espanha?!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mai 2018 às 21:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado durante a manhã, a tarde foi de sol. Dia fresco.

Máxima: 20.4ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mai 2018 às 23:36)

Boa Noite,
Em relação à trovoada de ontem que atingiu a Esperança, algumas fotos:

















Fonte: Arronches Em Notícias
______________
Por cá, o dia de hoje foi marcado por céu limpo ao inicio da manhã mas que estranhamente, rapidamente encobriu por volta das 8h e o sol só voltou a aparecer ao inicio da tarde. Mas, foi um dia agradável!
Neste momento está fresco com* 15,1ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (22 Mai 2018 às 10:44)

Bom dia ,
Céu nublado 
Hoje mais fresco 
14,2°C atuais 
80% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (22 Mai 2018 às 13:38)

Um dia que começou muito nublado e em algumas zonas com chuva fraca, agora está sol acompanhado de vento fresco.


----------



## joselamego (22 Mai 2018 às 19:03)

Boas,
Manhã com céu nublado e até fresca 
Tarde de menos nuvens e o sol a espreitar 
Máxima de 18,3°C
Mínima de 12,4°C
Atual de 16,6°C
72% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Mai 2018 às 18:38)

Boas,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 23,4°C
Atual de 19,0
69% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2018 às 20:21)

Bom dia,
Mais um dia que começou fresco e com nevoeiro. Tarde quente e com bastantes nuvens, ainda chegaram a cair uns pingos.
O dia terminou assim:








______
Máx: *28,6ºC*
Min: *10,3ºC*

Tatual: *22,9ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2018 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado. 

Máxima: 22.2ºC
mínima: 13.2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2018 às 21:21)

Estranho, a AEMET tem aviso amarelo em toda a fronteira, mas o IPMA não tem avisos nos distritos de Évora, Beja e Faro. Estranho...

Também, com a poeira é melhor ficar quietinho e não chover nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2018 às 03:31)

Pessoal do Sotavento, quando acordarem com as trovoadas das próximas horas, não digam que não foram avisados:


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2018 às 05:47)

Muita trovoada e chuva neste momento


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2018 às 06:53)

A chuva continua...


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2018 às 07:07)

Bom dia,
Trovoada por aqui


----------



## meteo_xpepe (24 Mai 2018 às 07:16)

Chuva desde as 6:45h por Cuba


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2018 às 07:31)

Bom dia,
Chove bem!  e já foram audíveis uns roncos abafados.
Entretanto, radar, satélite e estações por parte do IPMA, não temos nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2018 às 08:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Entretanto, radar, satélite e estações por parte do IPMA, não temos nada.


O normal, quando temos dias mais instáveis.


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2018 às 08:22)

Bom... em Ourique já não chovia há 1h atrás, em Odemira chove torrencialmente. Está aqui um belo dia!


----------



## joselamego (24 Mai 2018 às 08:23)

Bom dia ,
Chuva 
0,6 mm
12,9°C
82% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (24 Mai 2018 às 08:31)

Sigo com 5.8mm acumulados. Uma bela manhã. Radar para já só o da AEMET Sevilha...
Actuais: 13.6ºC / 11km/h / 97% HR / 1012 hPa


----------



## joselamego (24 Mai 2018 às 08:40)

Sigo com 1,7 mm
13,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (24 Mai 2018 às 10:11)

Já temos radar e continua a chuva, 8.4mm!


----------



## joselamego (24 Mai 2018 às 10:55)

Ja não chove 
Céu nublado 
15,5°C
80% HR 
1,8 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2018 às 12:12)

Está um belo dia de inverno, chove e há nevoeiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2018 às 12:16)

Boas, por aqui, o céu já apresenta algumas abertas. Choveu, qualquer coisita que rendeu 1 mm, a estação do IPMA registou 1.6 mm e ouvi 3 trovões por volta das 7h30m.


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Mai 2018 às 13:11)

15,2mm acumulados em Serpa 
Temperatura actual 15ºC
Há um ano estávamos com 36ºC
Nem parece que estamos no final de Maio


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2018 às 13:17)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 15,2mm acumulados em Serpa
> Temperatura actual 15ºC
> Há um ano estávamos com 36ºC
> Nem parece que estamos no final de Maio


Não entendo! Vivo no interior alentejano tal como tu e nunca foi normal ter temperaturas próximas dos 40°C já nesta altura.
Ainda bem que o tempo está assim, pelo menos não se evapora a água tão depressa.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (24 Mai 2018 às 13:27)

Por Cuba este evento da manhã rendeu 12.4mm. Sem nunca ser forte. Muito bom.


----------



## comentador (24 Mai 2018 às 13:30)

boa tarde,

Alvalade do Sado a manhã foi de Inverno com 6,0 mm de precipitação. A precipitação neste mês é normal mas as temperaturas baixas é anormal para a época em que estamos. não digo 8 e nem 80, mas mais ameno deveria estar. Isso reflecte-se no desenvolvimento de certas culturas que estão muito atrasadas para a altura em que estamos, precisávamos de temperaturas mais altas sobretudo as mínimas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2018 às 13:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Não entendo! Vivo no interior alentejano tal como tu e nunca foi normal ter temperaturas próximas dos 40°C já nesta altura.
> Ainda bem que o tempo está assim, pelo menos não se evapora a água tão depressa.



O problema, já deve ser depressivo e crónico. Ele quer controlar o tempo à maneira dele, mas o coitado é sempre contrariado pela natureza.  O dia em que o homem controlar a natureza, só sobreviverá 24 horas.


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2018 às 13:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Não entendo! Vivo no interior alentejano tal como tu e nunca foi normal ter temperaturas próximas dos 40°C já nesta altura.
> Ainda bem que o tempo está assim, pelo menos não se evapora a água tão depressa.


O teu Alentejo já é mais arejado que o nosso 

Por agora, céu parcialmente nublado e um solinho para acalmar a coisa


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2018 às 13:53)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 15,2mm acumulados em Serpa  Temperatura actual 15ºC
> Há um ano estávamos com 36ºC Nem parece que estamos no final de Maio





O ano passado ocorreram três dias seguidos na segunda quinzena de Maio com temperatura máxima acima dos 33,0 ºC em Estremoz; hoje ainda não passou dos 17,1 ºC de máxima quando em Maio a média da temperatura máxima é de 25,2 ºC (estamos com 8,0 ºC abaixo do que é normal).


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2018 às 14:04)

Chuva forte nos últimos minutos por aqui, o nevoeiro mantém-se, em suma, belo dia de inverno


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2018 às 14:25)

Gerofil disse:


> O ano passado ocorreram três dias seguidos na segunda quinzena de Maio com temperatura máxima acima dos 33,0 ºC em Estremoz; hoje ainda não passou dos 17,1 ºC de máxima quando em Maio a média da temperatura máxima é de 25,2 ºC (estamos com 8,0 ºC abaixo do que é normal).


Não é possível a média da temperatura máxima serem esses valores mencionados para Estremoz.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (24 Mai 2018 às 14:26)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 15,2mm acumulados em Serpa
> Temperatura actual 15ºC
> Há um ano estávamos com 36ºC
> Nem parece que estamos no final de Maio



E não é bom?! Mais probabilidades de instabilidade!
Mas também se estivéssemos a bater os 40º, de certeza que também se andavam a queixar pelo calor. Como está fresco e de chuva, vamos lá queixar-nos do tempo à mesma!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2018 às 14:44)

vamm disse:


> O teu Alentejo já é mais arejado que o nosso


O sul do Alto Alentejo, não é! Em termos de temperaturas, é praticamente idêntico, a diferença é mais na precipitação. Apenas a zona da Serra de S. Mamede é que é mais "arejada". A serra já não tem qualquer efeito no clima aqui de Arronches e é de referir que visto estar num vale, potencia ainda mais o calor. Eu basicamente estou no meio de duas zonas com climas algo distintos. 
Entretanto, parece que nunca se está feliz com o clima que se tem, se chove é porque chove, se não chove é porque não chove. Neste caso, agora é porque está a chover e não estão quase 40ºC (fora de época). Sempre ouvi dizer que nesta altura o tempo é este, uns dias com chuva e trovoada, outros dias quentes com temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC. Aquilo que tenho presenciado é que é assim mesmo, fora algumas excepções.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2018 às 14:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não é possível a média da temperatura máxima serem esses valores mencionados para Estremoz.



*Não são dados oficiais;* são apenas e só feitos com base nos meus apuramentos.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2018 às 15:01)

Boa Tarde,
Alguma atividade elétrica logo de manhã devido à célula que cresceu na serra. Manhã marcada pela chuva.
*9.3mm *acumulados na estação de referência até ao momento. Já deu para regar a horta! 

Neste momento, vai chuviscando com *16,6ºC*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Mai 2018 às 15:24)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 15,2mm acumulados em Serpa
> Temperatura actual 15ºC
> Há um ano estávamos com 36ºC
> Nem parece que estamos no final de Maio


Não te preocupes que a seu tempo o calor virá É  gritante  como as pessoas se esquecem tão depressa dos problemas tão graves que a falta de precipitação nos causou há tão pouco tempo! Se existe uma coisa que podemos ter a certeza é  que a seca um dia vai voltar, e bem mais depressa do que nós pensamos! Por isso aproveita ,e poupa cada gota como se fosse a última ! E acredita que não gostas mais de calor do que eu,mas haja bom senso! Tens um projecto que pode ser fantástico, só te falta coerência meteorológica  
Um abraço, e não me interpretes mal

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (24 Mai 2018 às 16:02)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Por aqui deve continuar tudo a ir para Espanha





RedeMeteo disse:


> 15,2mm acumulados em Serpa
> Temperatura actual 15ºC
> Há um ano estávamos com 36ºC
> Nem parece que estamos no final de Maio



Não se percebe, realmente, ó companheiro!
Ainda há um mês te estavas a queixar que ia tudo para Espanha...
Aproveita que há muitas ocasiões já a seguir para grandes secas e calores!


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2018 às 16:27)

Não sei que culturas sobrevivem a dias e dias seguidos com temperaturas superiores a 40ºC ou perto disso. É que até a Pecuária sai prejudicada.
Cá estaremos, daqui a 1 mês ou até menos que isso para assistir à choradeira do tempo quente e seco. .


----------



## remember (24 Mai 2018 às 16:41)

Pelo que vejo na minha app trovoada agora na zona de Grândola. Alguém confirma?


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2018 às 16:44)

Há uma torre a "vaguear" entre Odemira e Ourique... bem visivel e com uma altura considerável.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2018 às 16:46)

remember disse:


> Pelo que vejo na minha app trovoada agora na zona de Grândola. Alguém confirma?


O IPMA confirma.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (24 Mai 2018 às 18:18)

Évora brutal...


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2018 às 18:22)

Forte trovoada em Évora, daquelas à antiga.

Célula apresenta rotação e o vento é moderado. Há potencial para ser uma célula severa.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (24 Mai 2018 às 18:32)

A linha já passou pela minha zona e deixou mais 7mm.... total do dia até agora 19.6mm. É o recorde diário da minha estação!


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2018 às 18:44)

Garvão pelas 18h15, esta menina deixou uma bela águinha porque encontrei tudo bem molhado







Ourique agora, com pingas gradas aqui e ali:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Mai 2018 às 19:04)

Em Moura há 10 minutos. Vista para Oeste/Noroeste.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (24 Mai 2018 às 19:04)

Boa tarde.
Chuva contínua (quase sempre moderada) entre as 6:30h e as 16h valeu perto de 30mm.
Neste momento, célula de Évora em aproximação, embora dificultada pelo fluxo da rotação do eixo depressionário tender para NW.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (24 Mai 2018 às 19:09)

Como ia com tempo, até parei o carro...






5 minutos depois foi o caos


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2018 às 19:11)

Mesmo aqui ao lado vai a passar esta menina:


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2018 às 19:22)

E... adeus.


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2018 às 19:34)

Céu muito escuro neste momento e vai chovendo fraco, mas grado. O radar não mostra nada aqui


----------



## joselamego (24 Mai 2018 às 19:35)

Boas ,
Manhã de aguaceiros 
Tarde com boas abertas de sol
Neste momento o céu está nublado 
Máxima de 19,0°C
Atual de 15,0°C
1,8 mm acumulados 
78% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2018 às 19:43)

Chove moderado a forte agora! 
Bela rega!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2018 às 19:48)

vamm disse:


> Chove moderado a forte agora!
> Bela rega!



Se tiveres em Ourique, tens mesmo uma célula pequena em cima, com eco amarelo sobre Ourique.


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2018 às 20:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se tiveres em Ourique, tens mesmo uma célula pequena em cima, com eco amarelo sobre Ourique.


Agora sim


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2018 às 20:38)

Por aqui, é só torres de controlo a sul, estão por todo o lado. Existe algumas células a sul da costa algarvia. 

Máxima: 19.8ºC
mínima: 15.9ºC
actual: 17.8ºC


----------



## PiasChaser (24 Mai 2018 às 21:05)

Peço desculpa pelo enquadramento, tirada com o telemóvel enquanto conduzia.
Uma das "frentes" da célula que passou por Évora esta tarde.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Mai 2018 às 23:10)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte... já não estava à espera! Mas deve ser mesmo o último...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2018 às 23:20)

Boas,
Alguns mammatus na bigorna da célula que passou ao lado, em Espanha, ao final da tarde:

















_________
A noite segue calma e fresca.
Tatual: *13,2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (25 Mai 2018 às 07:37)

Bom dia, 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 12,6°C
Atual de 13°C
89% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (25 Mai 2018 às 11:25)

Bom dia.
Registo de um amigo da Igrejinha (Arraiolos), circa 18h de ontem, durante o atravessamento do cluster de células que descreveu uma trajectória elíptica entre o N de Beja e o estuário do Sado. Aparentemente, a formação da moda, a já ilustre arrivista whale mouth cloud.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2018 às 11:53)

vamm disse:


> O teu Alentejo já é mais arejado que o nosso
> 
> Por agora, céu parcialmente nublado e um solinho para acalmar a coisa


Off topic:


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mai 2018 às 12:28)

Boas, por aqui, caiu um aguaceiro forte por volta das 9h40m que rendeu 3 mm.


----------



## joselamego (25 Mai 2018 às 12:56)

Boas,
Céu nublado
16,4°C
72% HR 
.........
Vou passar o fim semana a Beja 
Regresso domingo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (25 Mai 2018 às 14:23)

Por Odemira, céu a ficar muito nublado e com algumas nuvens ameaçadoras


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2018 às 14:42)

Estremoz: trovoada   a noroeste desde as 14h00... fortes trovões.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2018 às 18:22)

Boas,
Dia seco, ainda contava com alguns aguaceiros que estavam previstos, mas nada, apenas são visíveis algumas torres.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2018 às 18:24)

Estremoz com trovoada moderada agora...


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (25 Mai 2018 às 18:57)

Aumento significativo de convecção em redor.
Nowcast complexo: as células aqui nascem com livre arbítrio.
(cortinas de precipitação sobre Estremoz)
EDIT (19:12): Trovoada forte a SE de Avis.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Mai 2018 às 19:32)

#Portalegre 19:30 
Bom final de tarde....mas podia ser melhor!!! 








Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Mai 2018 às 19:38)

19:38 hrs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (25 Mai 2018 às 19:56)

Passou. Meia dúzia de pingos esparsos.
Ficou na retina mais uma (entre muitas, muitas) célula lindíssima.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mai 2018 às 20:06)

Boas,
Segundo informações, depois de almoço em Arronches choveu bastante. Entretanto, em Portalegre nada choveu durante toda a tarde.
Neste momento célula que cresceu lá perto mas já está em fase de dissipação:




______________
Muitas nuvens dos restos das células em todos os quadrantes, ambiente fresco e com vento nulo.
Tatual: *17,7ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2018 às 20:16)

Relâmpago e trovão agora.
Aguaceiro forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2018 às 20:22)

Trovoada audível em Portalegre neste momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2018 às 20:23)

Há mesmo trovoada, vários trovões audíveis.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2018 às 20:26)

Grande chuvada sobre a serra e belo petardo


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2018 às 20:34)

Daqui da baixa da cidade vi alguns flashes bem fortes também.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2018 às 20:35)

Já vi vários flashes, está mesmo sobre a serra.


----------



## joselamego (25 Mai 2018 às 20:36)

Beja 
Céu muito nublado 
17°C
.....
Vamos ver se tenho sorte com a trovoada ou aguaceiros 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2018 às 20:42)

Belo flash a NE! Muito negro nessa mesma direção.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2018 às 20:43)

Espetáculo, visto aqui de cima da serra.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2018 às 20:44)

Chuva moderada com pingas bem grossas.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2018 às 20:46)

Incrível a chuvada na serra! Tudo escorre água, os relâmpagos continuam.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Mai 2018 às 20:54)

Bela trovoada!!!! 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Mai 2018 às 20:58)

Uma questão!!!
... e poderão deslocar a pergunta para o local certo.
Na vossa opinião quais as melhores apps para fazer time-lapses p/ Android?
Obrigado 



Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2018 às 21:09)

A célula continua totalmente estacionária sobre a Serra de São Mamede. Não descola dali pelo radar.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2018 às 21:15)

Já está a aclamar... campos completamente alagados, depois desta trovoada.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (25 Mai 2018 às 22:30)

Aqui por Cuba deixou 2.3mm. No caminho desde Lisboa, pelas 18:30h, começaram os chuviscos perto de Montemor e dai para baixo sempre constantes, com períodos de chuva forte. Viam-se cortinas mesmo muito densas, felizmente não apanhei nenhuma.


----------



## vamm (25 Mai 2018 às 22:32)

18h15, antes do diluvio - zona de Santa Luzia, Ourique
Chovia tanto que quase tive de parar o carro e os lençois de água eram mais que muitos.





Mais à frente em Garvão, Ourique, segunda ronda:





Já quase em Ourique, era este o panorama no quadrante Este:


----------



## joselamego (26 Mai 2018 às 10:35)

Bom dia 
Beja 
Céu muito nublado 
17°C
75% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Mai 2018 às 16:16)

Beja city 

Boas,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
O sol por vezes espreita 
Até agora nada de trovoada 
23,0 °C
42% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Mai 2018 às 16:18)

Monchique 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Temperatura atual de 19,3°C
68% HR 
.........
APP da estação meteorológica 
Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (26 Mai 2018 às 20:36)

Um calor abrasador todo o dia em Odemira e quando volto para Ourique, mais ou menos na mesma zona de ontem, Santa Luzia, pelas 19h40 um aguaceiro jeitoso.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2018 às 21:31)

Boa Noite,
Dia com muitas nuvens mas nada de chuva. Quando o sol aparecia, aquecia bem. É bom olhar para isto e ainda ver os campos verdes e ainda muita água nas ribeiras, no ano passado já não se tinha nada por esta altura.
Algumas fotos a mostrar o dia de hoje e aquilo que referi:
















A partir desta altura a tendência é para que os campos vão secando e já se começaram a cortar as searas, como é normal! 
____________
Máx: *24,3ºC*
Min:* 10,9ºC*

Tatual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (26 Mai 2018 às 23:33)

Beja city 
Céu pouco nublado 
Vejo a lua 
16°C 
83% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Mai 2018 às 23:34)

Monchique 
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 22°C
Atual de 14,3°C
82% HR 
.......
APP da estação meteorológica 
Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Mai 2018 às 09:21)

Bom dia,
Aguaceiros por aqui, está fresco com algumas neblinas também.


----------



## joselamego (27 Mai 2018 às 12:09)

Bom dia 
Beja 
Céu muito nublado 
19°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Mai 2018 às 12:11)

Bom dia 
Monchique 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Mínima de 13,2°C
Atual de 17,7°C
76% HR 
.......
APP da estação meteorológica 
Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Mai 2018 às 20:11)

Já em Monchique 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
18,8°C de máxima 
Atual de 14,5°C
82% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Mai 2018 às 22:19)

Alguma chuva de manhã, de tarde boas abertas de sol.
Neste momento o céu vai encobrindo e a formar—se nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mai 2018 às 23:12)

Boa noite,
Alguns chuviscos ao inicio da manhã. De resto, tarde com boas formações mas sem chuva e trovoada!
Maio na estação de referência segue com *22mm* mas ainda há possibilidade de qualquer coisa até ao fim do mês. Eventos que foram localizados, como é normal nesta altura, e houve situações em que em Arronches chovia bastante e nesta estação o acumulado não mexeu. Parece que a tendência é para que continue o tempo mais fresco e com instabilidade em alguns dias.
________
Neste momento, parece estar a formar-se nevoeiro. Estão *13,9°C *


----------



## joselamego (28 Mai 2018 às 10:48)

Céu parcialmente nublado 
Madrugada com nevoeiro 
Mínima de 11,7°C
Atual de 16,0°C
72% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (28 Mai 2018 às 18:13)

Odemira com um dia muito fresco, nublado e um vento chato.

A N de Ourique está isto, muito escuro mesmo (aqui não se nota, mas varia entre o azul escuro e o roxo em algumas zonas), algum vento e calor!


----------



## joselamego (28 Mai 2018 às 18:33)

Boas,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Por vezes o sol espreita 
Máxima de 19,8°C
Atual de 15,6°C
76% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Mai 2018 às 09:48)

Bom dia ,
Céu nublado 
Chuviscou de noite 
0,2 mm 
Mínima de 11,4°C
Atual de 12,6°C
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Mai 2018 às 16:41)

Boas,
Vai roncando por aqui, céu a ficar muito escuro.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mai 2018 às 18:39)

Boas,
Dia de céu nublado e a começar bastante fresco. É este também, o resumo dos dias anteriores. 
Neste momento, chove com intensidade!  *18,5ºC*


----------



## Manuel Amador (29 Mai 2018 às 18:50)

Zona de Marvão, hoje a tarde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Mai 2018 às 18:58)

Fiquei a saber que houve um incêndio ...
4 meios aéreos e 150 homens 
O tempo está nublado 
Acho estranho o incêndio 
Nem calor está !
17,7°C 
 66% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mai 2018 às 20:06)

Uma boa rega e um bonito arco-íris que apareceu no fim:












______________
*15,1ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mai 2018 às 20:20)

joselamego disse:


> Fiquei a saber que houve um incêndio ...
> 4 meios aéreos e 150 homens
> O tempo está nublado
> Acho estranho o incêndio
> ...



Não tem nada, de estranho. Queimada com o vento que está só podia dar nisso. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, frio e desagradável.

Máxima: 18.8ºC
mínima: 12.6ºC


----------



## vamm (29 Mai 2018 às 21:00)

Por aqui nada de especial. O dia começou muito nublado e fresco, manteve mais ou menos este registo o dia todo. A acrescentar que o vento já não era tão gelado como ontem.


----------



## joselamego (30 Mai 2018 às 11:09)

Bom dia, 
Céu nublado 
Por volta das 7 h chuviscou , mas sem acumular 
Mínima de 12,5°C
Atual de 14,5°C
83% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (30 Mai 2018 às 13:28)

Boa tarde,

Em Alvalade há 4 dias seguidos que não se vê Sol. Tempo sombrio, nem em Março e Abril que tanto choveu tivemos estes dias seguidos sem Sol. O tempo anda esquisito e desequilibrado.


----------



## vamm (30 Mai 2018 às 14:01)

Mais do mesmo: céu nublado e alguns chuviscos de manhã. Fora isso, nada de novo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2018 às 21:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e mais agradável.

Máxima: 22.3ºC
mínima: 12.9ºC

Indo ao histórico do meu blog, hoje foi o 2º ano com a máxima mais baixa, o ano com a máxima mais baixa foi em 2008 e em relação à mínima foi a mínima mais baixa que registei neste dia, estranho que lembro-me sempre só de 1 ano ou outro em que estava mais fresco e alguma chuva neste dia, de resto no meu dia de anos estava sempre calor.


----------



## joselamego (30 Mai 2018 às 21:26)

Boa noite ,
Por Monchique : 
Manhã de céu nublado e chuvisco 
Tarde de algumas abertas de sol 
Máxima de 19,2°C
Atual de 14,2°C
80% HR 
Céu nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mai 2018 às 22:43)

Então pelas tuas estatísticas, só daqui por 10 anos voltaremos a ter um final de Maio frescoParabéns, um resto de um dia feliz


algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e mais agradável.
> 
> Máxima: 22.3ºC
> mínima: 12.9ºC
> ...



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2018 às 08:59)

Bom dia, 
O dia amanheceu com céu nublado e fresco 
Mínima de 12,0°C
Atual de 13,4°C
86% HR 
Neste momento o sol vai espreitando entre as nuvens 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2018 às 14:25)

Boas,
A conhecer Silves 
Sol , algumas nuvens 
24°C
53%. HR 












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2018 às 20:21)

Boas,
Feriado passado em Silves
Monchique:
Máxima de 22,4ºC
Atual de 15,8ºC
76% hr 
céu pouco nublado


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2018 às 23:56)

Boa noite 
O mês de maio termina com acumulados de 9,2 mm
6 dias de chuva 
Temperatura atual de 13,9°C
82% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Jun 2018 às 13:29)

Boa tarde, 
Mínima de 10,9°C
Atual de 19,0°C
51% HR 
Céu parcialmente nublado 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (1 Jun 2018 às 13:56)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Mínima de 10,9°C
> Atual de 19,0°C
> 51% HR
> ...



José, estás a publicar no tópico de Maio... 
Olha o de Junho:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-junho-2018.9752/


----------

